# Dodge Co. PFA get together***See Post #245***



## UXO (Aug 27, 2009)

There was a bit of interest in another thread about having a small get together/fishing day with some guys from the middle GA area.  Now its time to see how serious everybody was about it and see what we can come up with.  

Obviously the first and biggest questions would be when and where:  

Where:  It seems like the Ocmulgee and Dodge County PFA's were the most popular choices, but let's not be afraid to throw some other ideas out as well.  There's always Flat Creek PFA (should be good for catching decent numbers, not necessarily size though), Houston Lake, Lake Joy (not too sure about that boat ramp though), anywhere else nearby that we should consider?

When:  A weekend would probably be best for most, maybe a daybreak Saturday deal?  I know it will probably be after the long weekend some time, but how soon will everybody be available?

Finally, who could bring a boat, and who will have an empty seat.  There are a few of us that are stuck beating the banks all the time, so anybody who wouldn't mind taking someone along with them let us know!

Oh yeah, and we have to come up with a clever name for this little get together.  Those Henry Co. boys had the "Tangle on the Tussahaw" so we need something better than that.  Its still pretty warm out, how about the "Middle GA Meltdown"?



*UPDATE*

Alrighty, looks like coming out of the gate with nothing but questions was the wrong way to go about it so I'll try this a different way.  I'm just going to throw out a time/place, and if it isn't good for most then we can change it.  But if we can make it happen then let's try to do so.

26Sep09
Dodge Co. PFA
Let's meet up at the ramp at daybreak.  
Take an afternoon break for a burger/dog lunch, I'll try to keep a running list of who volunteers to bring what.  

Bassyakwards: Hotdogs/Buns, Mustard, Ketchup
UXO:Burgers/Buns, Cheese
Lawnmowermanlates
TonyF:Napkins
kbswear:Utensils

Still needed:
Chips
Drinks (what does everybody like?)


Boats w/ empty seats:


----------



## tonyf (Aug 28, 2009)

Where? Well if there are going to be kids then I would vote for Flat Creek. The catch ratio there is high for all types of fish. If more adults then my vote will be for Dodge Co. If we decide on Dodge Co. we can contact the lake Manager and see if they will let us use the building.

When? Well hunting season is quickly approaching so we may want to get this in before gun season opens. Maybe Sept 19 or 26? 

Name? I say lets find out where we are going to meet and have that in the name. Similar to what they did.

These are just some suggestions. Lets hear what others think.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd be interested in joining in on this get together.  I have an extra fishing kayak with PFD and paddle, if anyone wants to give it a try.  I'll bring both the Drifter and Prowler.  I'd be happy to let anyone paddle either one and answer any questions you might have about it.  But beware, its addicting...  Even though Houston Lake is close by, I don't think its a good choice for a "get together".  No place to eat!  I think any of the PFA's would be better.


----------



## jburch2005 (Aug 28, 2009)

UXO said:


> There are a few of us that are stuck beating the banks all the time, so anybody who wouldn't mind taking someone along with them let us know!



If you ever decide that you don't want to beat the banks or ride with someone else, you could always rent a boat on base.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Aug 28, 2009)

Count me in, assuming the date does not fall on a club tourney day. I have an empty seat on my boat... and am not afraid to drag it to what ever lake we choose. All the local PFA'S are practically identical in size and facilities, so it really does not matter in that regard.
 Once again... we are really lucky here in these parts.


----------



## kbswear (Aug 28, 2009)

I know this doesnt help much, cause like others i'm down for whatever or where ever. I guess someone will have to make an executive decision soon....I am very green with the PFA's. I just started fishing ocmulgee back in June so im definately not an authority. I will give my opinion on Flat Creek........just waayy tooo many small bass for my taste.


----------



## Benito (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm definitely interested in this, depending on date/time, etc....

I don't have a boat (sadly), but would love to grab an empty seat if there is one.

BEN


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 28, 2009)

How bout the ocmulgee river?


----------



## kbswear (Aug 28, 2009)

I forgot to add that i have a boat and will have room for a co'angler.


----------



## injun joe (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm in depending on the date and I've got a boat.


----------



## UXO (Aug 28, 2009)

jburch2005 said:


> If you ever decide that you don't want to beat the banks or ride with someone else, you could always rent a boat on base.



Yes I do have that option now.  I just took their boaters safety class not too long ago and now have the competency card that allows me to do so.  Just haven't made it up there yet to rent one.  I really need to stop by one day just to see what they have.


----------



## UXO (Aug 28, 2009)

tonyf said:


> Where? Well if there are going to be kids then I would vote for Flat Creek. The catch ratio there is high for all types of fish. If more adults then my vote will be for Dodge Co. If we decide on Dodge Co. we can contact the lake Manager and see if they will let us use the building.
> 
> When? Well hunting season is quickly approaching so we may want to get this in before gun season opens. Maybe Sept 19 or 26?
> 
> ...



Good thinking about getting it in before hunting season.  I think it would be cool to do it over Labor Day weekend but that's pretty short notice and I'm sure a lot of people have family happenings going on.  

So I say let's shoot for the 19th or the 26th as suggested above.  What works/doesn't work for everybody?


----------



## UXO (Aug 28, 2009)

Also, do we want to try to make this a bring your family type deal, or just a show up and fish type thing?  Like Tony pointed out earlier, if there are kids/wives/gfs we should definitely make sure we pick someplace with good facilities.  Heck, even if it is just us fisherman we might want to see about getting someplace that we could do like a burger/hotdog type lunch at.


----------



## UXO (Aug 28, 2009)

I was thinking just a show up early and fish type deal, maybe do breakfast or lunch somewhere.  But I'm a single guy, you family men might have different ideas.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Aug 28, 2009)

I like the burger & dogs idea after a morning of fishing.  The 19th or 26th works for me.  Let me know what to bring.
Nik & BLAW are you guys in?


----------



## Dewaholic (Aug 29, 2009)

I would say just the fisherman and +1 on the burger/dog deal. Also I think that the 19th or 26th would be good as well.


----------



## UXO (Aug 29, 2009)

Updated the first post, let's see what we can do.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Aug 29, 2009)

The 26th at Dodge works for me.  I'll bring a BIG pack of hotdogs, couple packs of buns, mustard and ketchup.  I'll have an extra kayak as well if anyone wants to experience the fun.  Just ask me.


----------



## UXO (Aug 29, 2009)

Bassyakwards said:


> The 26th at Dodge works for me.  I'll bring a BIG pack of hotdogs, couple packs of buns, mustard and ketchup.  I'll have an extra kayak as well if anyone wants to experience the fun.  Just ask me.




Good deal, I'll start a list in the original post with who's bringing what.  I'll put myself down for the burgers/buns as well.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Aug 29, 2009)

We just had a cookout at Dodge not too long ago.  The grills are the standard looking types you see at just about all the state parks.  OK if you can scrub em clean I guess.  Someone may want to bring a portable grill if they have one.


----------



## UXO (Aug 29, 2009)

Bassyakwards said:


> We just had a cookout at Dodge not too long ago.  The grills are the standard looking types you see at just about all the state parks.  OK if you can scrub em clean I guess.  Someone may want to bring a portable grill if they have one.



Gotcha.  Once we see who else is coming we can see if someone has a grill they can haul out.  I know the public ones can get kinda funky sometimes, so it may just be quicker/easier to bring our own.


----------



## kbswear (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll be there Marc.


----------



## fisherman012 (Aug 29, 2009)

I would love to go.  2 things though.  I am 15.  I cant drive down and I dont have a boat.  As of right now my dad is out of town(reserve duty at dobyns afb, works civilian at robins)  I will talk to him and see what I can do.  I dont see him turning me down for a ride.  The main thing is I would need somebody to take me on their boat.  Just in case though could someone possibly give me a ride


----------



## UXO (Aug 29, 2009)

kbswear said:


> I'll be there Marc.



Cool, can I go ahead and put you down as a boater with an empty back seat?


----------



## kbswear (Aug 29, 2009)

UXO said:


> Cool, can I go ahead and put you down as a boater with an empty back seat?






yep...


----------



## UXO (Aug 29, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> I would love to go.  2 things though.  I am 15.  I cant drive down and I dont have a boat.  As of right now my dad is out of town(reserve duty at dobyns afb, works civilian at robins)  I will talk to him and see what I can do.  I dont see him turning me down for a ride.  The main thing is I would need somebody to take me on their boat.  Just in case though could someone possibly give me a ride



You should just talk him in to coming too!  Anyways, just let us know whether you'll need a ride or not, and as far as the boat situation is concerned I'm sure someone will have an empty back seat.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll be there with plates.
Not sure about another seat yet, but I may if ODR can't make it.


----------



## UXO (Aug 29, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> I'll be there with plates.
> Not sure about another seat yet, but I may if ODR can't make it.



Awesome, I put you on the list.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Aug 29, 2009)

If my Wife finds out there's gonna be grilled hotdogs, she'll make me take her,,,
This Woman would rather have a grilled hotdog than a steak,,,, Man, I love her,,,
As far as the grills are concern'd, we usually take aluminum foil and cover them and just poke holes in the foil.


----------



## UXO (Aug 29, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> If my Wife finds out there's gonna be grilled hotdogs, she'll make me take her,,,
> This Woman would rather have a grilled hotdog than a steak,,,, Man, I love her,,,
> As far as the grills are concern'd, we usually take aluminum foil and cover them and just poke holes in the foil.





HAHAHA, that's awesome.  I've never known someone to like grilled hotdogs that much.  We could always do the foil trick if nobody feels like bringing a grill out.  

Oh yeah, that reminds me...Who are we going to name head grillmaster???


----------



## kbswear (Aug 29, 2009)

UXO said:


> HAHAHA, that's awesome.  I've never known someone to like grilled hotdogs that much.  We could always do the foil trick if nobody feels like bringing a grill out.
> 
> Oh yeah, that reminds me...Who are we going to name head grillmaster???



I usually get that honor at cook outs but i would rather let someone else do it and i MIGHT assist in between catching them HAWGS!!!


----------



## tonyf (Aug 29, 2009)

I will be there and will bring the napkins.


----------



## UXO (Aug 29, 2009)

kbswear said:


> I usually get that honor at cook outs but i would rather let someone else do it and i MIGHT assist in between catching them HAWGS!!!



All my cooking is done in the microwave, don't think I'm ready to step up to grill duty yet...gotta love the single life, lol.


----------



## UXO (Aug 29, 2009)

tonyf said:


> I will be there and will bring the napkins.



Thanks bud, you're on the list.  You bringing that pretty boat that's in your avatar?


----------



## tonyf (Aug 30, 2009)

UXO said:


> Thanks bud, you're on the list.  You bringing that pretty boat that's in your avatar?



Of course my baby will be with me. Not sure at this time if the back seat will be available. I have to check if my brother is coming.


----------



## UXO (Aug 30, 2009)

tonyf said:


> Of course my baby will be with me. Not sure at this time if the back seat will be available. I have to check if my brother is coming.



Haha, if that was mine it'd never be unhooked from the truck!  But just let me know on the back seat whenever you know.


----------



## fisherman012 (Aug 30, 2009)

I would ask him to come but he doesnt really fish to much.  I would be worried that he would be more of a pest in the back of someones boat(he likes to fish in them trees).  Also my hunting club (only 10 minutes from pfa)is having a cookout that same day so I will probably get to go because I have to go up there anyways.  I still have to talk to my dad though.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't mind helping with the cooking.  Someone needs to bring the charcoal and starter fluid.


----------



## tonyf (Aug 31, 2009)

We still have not decided on a name.....what about "Dodge County PFA Bash"?

UXO...Can you edit the title and remove Ocmulgee since it has been set for Dodge Co.?

And....are we going to all go fish or through some money in a hat for big fish or most total weight for 5 fish? Nothing outrageous maybe $5 or $10 per person. This is a get together more then a tournament. We could have the weigh in prior to the cookout and 12 or 1pm. What do yall think?

And something else that just came to mind. Do we want to ask if we can use the building next to the lake?


----------



## tnhikr44 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have been holding off on committing to the "Dysfunction @ Dodge" until some personal details have been ironed out. First, the girlfriend and I are raising grand kids and once she heard me mention this get together she has shown an interest in attending. On one hand that means I will not have an empty back seat, but on the other hand I will be toting around a built in grill master who is not really big on bass fishing. If we can pawn off the grand kids I am working on the scenario where I dump her off on the bank about an hour before lunch and when we take the lunch break, well, the food will be ready for us. If I can make this happen  (not 100% sure yet) you can count me in for the charcoal and starter fluid.


----------



## kbswear (Aug 31, 2009)

tonyf said:


> We still have not decided on a name.....what about "Dodge County PFA Bash"?
> 
> UXO...Can you edit the title and remove Ocmulgee since it has been set for Dodge Co.?
> 
> ...



I'm down with putting a little $$$ in a pot. With that said i think i need to practice more at Dodge since i've only been twice.


----------



## kbswear (Aug 31, 2009)

Need to edit your post Marc. I've got a back seater now. Me and him will bring untensils.


----------



## UXO (Aug 31, 2009)

tonyf said:


> We still have not decided on a name.....what about "Dodge County PFA Bash"?
> 
> UXO...Can you edit the title and remove Ocmulgee since it has been set for Dodge Co.?
> 
> ...



I think $5 from everybody would make it fun, yet affordable for everybody.  Would it be easier to do it like a team deal (boater/co-angler) or should we stick to each individual person on their own?  

I'll call down there today and try to get some information on using the building for the cookout.


----------



## UXO (Aug 31, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> I have been holding off on committing to the "Dysfunction @ Dodge" until some personal details have been ironed out. First, the girlfriend and I are raising grand kids and once she heard me mention this get together she has shown an interest in attending. On one hand that means I will not have an empty back seat, but on the other hand I will be toting around a built in grill master who is not really big on bass fishing. If we can pawn off the grand kids I am working on the scenario where I dump her off on the bank about an hour before lunch and when we take the lunch break, well, the food will be ready for us. If I can make this happen  (not 100% sure yet) you can count me in for the charcoal and starter fluid.



Oh man, we couldn't ask for much more than that scenario!  Just let us know whenever the plans come together for good.


----------



## UXO (Aug 31, 2009)

kbswear said:


> Need to edit your post Marc. I've got a back seater now. Me and him will bring untensils.



Done.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Aug 31, 2009)

I vote for the "Middle GA Meltdown" - I'm looking forward to it and meeting some fellow mid GA fishermen.


----------



## fisherman012 (Aug 31, 2009)

bassyakwards last time I went I did see a gator.  He might mess with your yak


----------



## Bassyakwards (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the warning... gators are everywhere, even on the Hooch around Atlanta now.  I've paddled close to them before.  It use to bother me at first but they seem to be just as scared of me as I was of them.  It doesn't bother me anymore.  I hope the Dodge gators feel the same way.


----------



## tonyf (Aug 31, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> bassyakwards last time I went I did see a gator.  He might mess with your yak



I have been out there a few times lately and have not seem him. The last time I saw him was last year. But this was him.....


----------



## fisherman012 (Aug 31, 2009)

they do. lol it got away from our boat pretty quick.  It was easy 9 footer.  I saw him may of this year.


----------



## Icecold (Aug 31, 2009)

must be two in there if you took that last year, cause I saw one in there about 2 mos ago and he was not as large as the one in your pic


----------



## kbswear (Aug 31, 2009)

I just realized i may have gotten hosed! I thought with out a doubt this would take place at Ocmulgee! I was thinking i might have an OK chance of catching the heaviest bag. Now i'm gonna be practicing on Dodge ALOT to try and learn to catch a fish or two....anyone want to trade secrets lol...


----------



## tonyf (Aug 31, 2009)

kbswear said:


> anyone want to trade secrets lol...



Trade secrets????? What are you talking about????!!!! I watched you pulling them in.


----------



## kbswear (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm talking some bigger fish lol... that water should be cooled down a good bit by the end of Sep.....i am ready for the fall feeding frenzy!


----------



## tonyf (Aug 31, 2009)

kbswear said:


> I'm talking some bigger fish lol... that water should be cooled down a good bit by the end of Sep.....i am ready for the fall feeding frenzy!



Big fish? This is at Dodge Co PFA not Ocmulgee. 
I am ready for the fall also!


----------



## UXO (Sep 1, 2009)

I was thinking about trying to get a little practice time in as well.  Gonna swing by outdoor rec today and look into renting a boat sometime.  Does anybody have a better map than the one on the DNR website?  It doesn't show depths or anything.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 1, 2009)

tonyf said:


> Big fish? This is at Dodge Co PFA not Ocmulgee.



 If you look at the pictures on the web site regarding the tagging program you will see two fish from Dodge that rival anything you may catch at Ocmulgee. Granted, I have not caught a double digit out of Dodge like I have Ocmulgee... but based on age I am willing to bet that between the two lakes Dodge is the home of the biggest bass.  Just not as many big bass (or only big bass).


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 1, 2009)

UXO said:


> I was thinking about trying to get a little practice time in as well.  Gonna swing by outdoor rec today and look into renting a boat sometime.  Does anybody have a better map than the one on the DNR website?  It doesn't show depths or anything.



Send me a fax # and I'll send you a map.
I've got a map that shows contours and fish attractors.


----------



## UXO (Sep 1, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Send me a fax # and I'll send you a map.
> I've got a map that shows contours and fish attractors.



That'd be great.  I'll have to get back to you with a fax number.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 1, 2009)

I could also scan it and e-mail it to you, if that's ok on your end,,,, either way,, I'll be here,,, Just let me know.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 1, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Send me a fax # and I'll send you a map.
> I've got a map that shows contours and fish attractors.




Uh oh...i know a few who wont be too happy...


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 1, 2009)

*Dodge Co.*

I'll send my map, by the DNR, to whomever asks for it. I know the lake fairly well, just gotta learn to catch em,,,


----------



## UXO (Sep 1, 2009)

I called down there to ask about using the building today and apparently they're booked solid for September and into October, so no dice on that one.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 1, 2009)

UXO said:


> I called down there to ask about using the building today and apparently they're booked solid for September and into October, so no dice on that one.



Dem sumbisquits!! j/k. Dang, i hate to mention it-------Ocmulgee


----------



## UXO (Sep 1, 2009)

kbswear said:


> Dem sumbisquits!! j/k. Dang, i hate to mention it-------Ocmulgee



Does Ocmulgee have a building/shelter area that can be  reserved?


----------



## kbswear (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not sure Marc. I have tunnel vision when i'm going there. Have you checked Flat Creek if ocmulgee cant accomodate? I tell ya.....i have NO problems with TOBO myself!


----------



## UXO (Sep 1, 2009)

I think we'll still be ok at Dodge, I believe there were picnic tables and that sort of thing that we could use down there.  I don't really want to start changing too much around out of fear that we'll lose participants, know what I mean?  However, if everybody is willing we can still explore other options.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 1, 2009)

UXO said:


> I think we'll still be ok at Dodge, I believe there were picnic tables and that sort of thing that we could use down there.  I don't really want to start changing too much around out of fear that we'll lose participants, know what I mean?  However, if everybody is willing we can still explore other options.



I with ya...if Dodge can be done then lets stick to it.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 1, 2009)

kbswear said:


> Uh oh...i know a few who wont be too happy...



The map on the dnr site shows the fish attractors i think.  I have fished a tourney there.  The place gets DEEP.  Im talkin like it think where that standing timber is its like fourty foot deep.  The place also has produced a few nice ones including a 14 lber!!!
 If yall change location it will be a no go for me.  Cuz Dodge county is where I gotta be that day for my hunting club get together.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 1, 2009)

There are several picnic tables on the right side of the parking lot.  We should be OK there.  Lets just get a couple of them close together.


----------



## UXO (Sep 1, 2009)

Good deal, sounds like we'll be alright then.  How close are these picnic tables to the grills?


----------



## BuckBass56 (Sep 1, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> I'll send my map, by the DNR, to whomever asks for it. I know the lake fairly well, just gotta learn to catch em,,,



Lawnmowerman do you mind sending that map to my email? If you dont mind Ill pm you my email address. Thanks


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 1, 2009)

UXO said:


> Good deal, sounds like we'll be alright then.  How close are these picnic tables to the grills?



The grills are right beside each picnic table.


----------



## UXO (Sep 2, 2009)

Bassyakwards said:


> The grills are right beside each picnic table.



Awesome, we should still be good to go then!


----------



## kbswear (Sep 2, 2009)

UXO said:


> Awesome, we should still be good to go then!




Make it happen captain'.....I fished Dodge a few months ago with marginal success. I went last Friday and last nite and i've become a fan!


----------



## UXO (Sep 2, 2009)

Haha, very nice...I'm tossing around the idea of renting a boat to take down there some time this weekend.  I don't know if they'll have any available though.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 2, 2009)

UXO said:


> Haha, very nice...I'm tossing around the idea of renting a boat to take down there some time this weekend.  I don't know if they'll have any available though.




When we can get together your welcome on my boat man...you know that. I cant do anything this weekend though i have my daughter. I am going to Sinclair after work friday though and fish till sat morning....first trip since June, i'm ready and the weather we've been having has been great.


----------



## UXO (Sep 2, 2009)

kbswear said:


> When we can get together your welcome on my boat man...you know that. I cant do anything this weekend though i have my daughter. I am going to Sinclair after work friday though and fish till sat morning....first trip since June, i'm ready and the weather we've been having has been great.



Hmmmm, you got anybody going with you Friday night?  I just so happen to be taking Friday off...


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 2, 2009)

kbswear said:


> Make it happen captain'.....I fished Dodge a few months ago with marginal success. I went last Friday and last nite and i've become a fan!



Haha.  Done found your spots.  I  really like it alot.  Its big too


----------



## kbswear (Sep 2, 2009)

UXO said:


> Hmmmm, you got anybody going with you Friday night?  I just so happen to be taking Friday off...



Yea man i already have someone riding. But hardly a friday will go by till mid december that i wont be out there..we'll get it done.


----------



## UXO (Sep 3, 2009)

kbswear said:


> Yea man i already have someone riding. But hardly a friday will go by till mid december that i wont be out there..we'll get it done.



I figured you did, but I just had to ask.  Just let me know when its empty, I have no problem taking a Friday off to go fishing!


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 3, 2009)

Dad comes home today.  I will post for sure if I can come and other details this evening


----------



## kbswear (Sep 3, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> Haha.  Done found your spots.  I  really like it alot.  Its big too



Shoot bud i may need to do some spying on you! I'll bet you know that lake better than i do.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 3, 2009)

I know a few places that I have caught them before.  But to tell you the truth I dont have a boat and I have only been there on a boat once.  I have studied it a good bit and I some good ideas.  I just wish I had a boat! 

also thats a friends boat in the picture(gabasser)


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey you guys can count me in for sure.  I talked to my dad and he will take me down that morning and just sleep in his truck lol.  I will have to be some ones co angler.  I wont be there for the cookout though.


----------



## UXO (Sep 8, 2009)

Just wanted to bump this back up to the top so that nobody will forget about it.

Also, how about $5/person, single biggest fish, every man for himself?  In order to possibly save a backseat elsewhere I believe that I'll be fishing 3 to a boat with a couple buddies of mine, so that would kind of throw a team type tourney out the window.  Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 8, 2009)

UXO said:


> Just wanted to bump this back up to the top so that nobody will forget about it.
> 
> Also, how about $5/person, single biggest fish, every man for himself?  In order to possibly save a backseat elsewhere I believe that I'll be fishing 3 to a boat with a couple buddies of mine, so that would kind of throw a team type tourney out the window.  Let me know what you guys think!



If you're gonna do a "single biggest fish", then it should be per boat, not per person, as should the $5. IMO
This is more of a "get together" isn't it?
If yall want to do a lil pot tourney, then my vote would be for any other day, besides the "get together" day.
The reason I vote for "per boat", is because you're gonna have anywhere from single to three to a boat. That wouldn't be fair to the single anglers. Then, too, if someone is gonna pull out early to fire up the grill, then, again, I'd vote to put the $5 towards another day.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 8, 2009)

Heres my take on it...I think a little competition is great thing. Since we're not sure of everyone's boating situations like how many to a boat. I vote that all partcipating fishermen/women give $5-$10 to whoever we decide to hold the money and compete for big fish. Notice i said partcipating fisherman...meaning if you dont want to play then that is perfectly alright. We will have to trust the integrity of the players to be honest and not, say if you have 2-3 people in a boat and a non-player catches a lunker and have someone who is playing bring the fish to the scales and all 2 or 3 on boat decided to split the pot. I know it may not be likely but is possible. Tony brought this competition to the threads attention and i think its a good thing. If this gets to complicated and people make it more difficult than its worth than maybe a few of us can do an independant thing amongst ouselves. Bottom line is we are hoping for maximum partcipation and i'm sure everyone is looking forward to this venture. 

Buddy's grilling and fishing sound like good times to me!!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 8, 2009)

Will live bait & trolling be allowed? 
I'll throw $5 in the pot, but my Wife & I will be using live bait and may troll around a bit. She likes to bream and perch fish, with live bait. Personally, I'll probably be chunking a plastic worm for bass & some small jigs for perch & bream, clean the fish at the cleaning station and throw em on the grill.


----------



## UXO (Sep 8, 2009)

kbswear said:


> Heres my take on it...I think a little competition is great thing. Since we're not sure of everyone's boating situations like how many to a boat. I vote that all partcipating fishermen/women give $5-$10 to whoever we decide to hold the money and compete for big fish. Notice i said partcipating fisherman...meaning if you dont want to play then that is perfectly alright. We will have to trust the integrity of the players to be honest and not, say if you have 2-3 people in a boat and a non-player catches a lunker and have someone who is playing bring the fish to the scales and all 2 or 3 on boat decided to split the pot. I know it may not be likely but is possible. Tony brought this competition to the threads attention and i think its a good thing. If this gets to complicated and people make it more difficult than its worth than maybe a few of us can do an independant thing amongst ouselves. Bottom line is we are hoping for maximum partcipation and i'm sure everyone is looking forward to this venture.
> 
> Buddy's grilling and fishing sound like good times to me!!



You pretty much just nailed what I was thinking.  It'll be completely optional, and probably end up relying mostly on the honor system.  It is mainly just for fun, don't forget, it isn't like someone will go home rich.

Edit: I guess if everybody has a live well we can do the weigh in on the dock using one set of scales for all the fish.  I was thinking we'd have to weigh them at the time of the catch and then release them and rely on good faith for everybody to be honest, but if every boat has a working live well then we could do them all back at the dock just before we fire up the grill.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 8, 2009)

Live bait isnt a problem for me but DNR will have problems with this. They have signs posted at Dodge...NO LIVE BAIT. Also to clarify what i and i think i can speak on behalf of Tony....big fish = Big BASS.

About the live bait....i'm not sure if that also means crickets and worms also...i'm sure someone who know will chime in.


----------



## UXO (Sep 8, 2009)

And yeah, bass was all I had in mind too.  If there's enough interest in another species someone else could try to get a little side pot going for that if they really wanted.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 8, 2009)

Copy & pasted from their website:


It is unlawful to:
Consume alcoholic beverages except at campsites on the area.  No alcoholic beverages are allowed on Rocky Mountain Recreation & PFA.
Fish except during the time between sunrise and sunset.
Fish in a pond or lake that has been posted as "closed".
Fish with any gear other than pole and line.
Fish with more than two poles and lines.
Use or possess live fish for bait, unless the lake or pond has been posted.

Guess worms and crickets are ok, but no fish for bait. Sounds good to me. The Wife likes slimey ole worms, but don't like crickets.


----------



## UXO (Sep 8, 2009)

Well I guess that answers that.  I guess we'll just say that any legal bait is fair game!


----------



## tonyf (Sep 8, 2009)

kbswear said:


> i think i can speak on behalf of Tony....big fish = Big BASS.



Sure you can.  

I have have put on a few tourneys and found that you can not please everyone. There is ALWAYS going to be someONE in the crowd that does not like something. 

My vote would be for each person that wants to participate to put $5 in for big BASS. This would be an individual tournament on the side since the whole thing behind this is to meet everyone. And I think the weigh in should be back at the dock so everyone can see what was caught and by who. Just my .02


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ya I say tourny is a choice.  I wanna do the tourney.  If yall really wanna do live bait go ahead.  Before I drive an hour down early in the mornin I wanna make sure I have a garunteed spot on a boat.  So does anyone know for sure they have an empty seat and would be willing to take me?


----------



## jalawson (Sep 8, 2009)

UXO said:


> And yeah, bass was all I had in mind too.  If there's enough interest in another species someone else could try to get a little side pot going for that if they really wanted.



How about anhinga?


----------



## UXO (Sep 8, 2009)

jalawson said:


> How about anhinga?




Lol, maybe next time we'll have it at Ocmulgee and we'll go after those bad boys!!!


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 8, 2009)

Right now I still plan on attending.  My thoughts are that this is more of a meet & greet event.  No problem with a tourney if others want to do it.  But, I'll be fishing, not competing... I don't have a live well on the kayak & I don't like to use a stringer.  I usually just take a photo and release ASAP.  I'll be happy to help with the weigh in and the cooking as well.


----------



## UXO (Sep 8, 2009)

Bassyakwards said:


> Right now I still plan on attending.  My thoughts are that this is more of a meet & greet event.  No problem with a tourney if others want to do it.  But, I'll be fishing, not competing... I don't have a live well on the kayak & I don't like to use a stringer.  I usually just take a photo and release ASAP.  I'll be happy to help with the weigh in and the cooking as well.



I'm glad you plan on making it out, I hope to see as many new (to me) faces out there as possible.  

I hope nobody is turned off by the $5 big bass pot.  Myself and others thought it would be a fun, cheap way to spice things up a bit is all.  I enjoy light-hearted competition like this. It seems to liven things up a bit, but not be taken so serious that it ruins the fun that this thing is supposed to be all about.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 9, 2009)

Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 9, 2009)

still nobody has an open seat that is willing to take me on there boat???


----------



## kbswear (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Marc, reckon we start getting concrete commitments for this event. YOu may already have done this.


----------



## UXO (Sep 9, 2009)

kbswear said:


> Hey Marc, reckon we start getting concrete commitments for this event. YOu may already have done this.



I'm in the process of doing just that.  As soon as I'm done compiling the list I'll put it all up here.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 9, 2009)

*Dodge Co.*

Lawnmowerman & Better Half will be there,,,


----------



## Benito (Sep 9, 2009)

It's official - got the hall-pass from the Mrs., Ben will be there! 

Can't wait to meet y'all.......

Sadly, I don't have a boat, so will need to tag along if anyone has an empty seat......

See y'all in 2 weeks....

BEN


----------



## UXO (Sep 9, 2009)

Benito said:


> It's official - got the hall-pass from the Mrs., Ben will be there!
> 
> Can't wait to meet y'all.......
> 
> ...



See that everybody???  Ben is coming from Atlanta for this thing, so now nobody has as excuse!


----------



## UXO (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's what we've got as of right now:

Confirmed:
UXO
Dewaholic
A buddy of mine that isn't on the forum
kbswear 
tonyf
Bassyakwards
Tnhikr44 (has an empty seat)
Fisherman012 (needs a seat)
Benito (needs a seat)
Jalawson (has an empty seat)
JBurch2005+2

So as of right now it looks like about 15 people, and I'm still waiting to hear back from a few more.  It is looking like we'll have a decent turn out.  If I left anybody off the list just let me know and I'll get it updated.  Also, please keep me updated on the empty seat situation.  Right now it looks like we're matched up fairly well.  Myself, Dewaholic and my other buddy will triple up to keep an empty seat elsewhere.  

Also, we're still going to need some chips and drinks.  I know everybody is probably tight on cash right now, but all it would take is 3 or 4 people to bring a twelve pack of soda or a couple bags of chips and we'd be covered.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 9, 2009)

Good list so far.  Hope to see even more come out for this get together.  Its a great opportunity to meet some other folks from the mid GA area.


----------



## jburch2005 (Sep 10, 2009)

Marc, I will be coming for sure....with boat, and I think I will have two others on board with me.  I can bring a couple of 12packs....anything in particular?


----------



## kbswear (Sep 10, 2009)

jburch2005 said:


> I can bring a couple of 12packs....anything in particular?



YUENGLING


Just a personnel joke...i know its not allowed.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 10, 2009)

*Dodge Co.*

I can bring a few bags of chips too.


----------



## Benito (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm happy to bring a 12-pack or 2, just let me know what type to bring.....Imported all the way from Atlanta!

BEN


----------



## UXO (Sep 10, 2009)

jburch2005 said:


> Marc, I will be coming for sure....with boat, and I think I will have two others on board with me.  I can bring a couple of 12packs....anything in particular?





Benito said:


> I'm happy to bring a 12-pack or 2, just let me know what type to bring.....Imported all the way from Atlanta!
> 
> BEN



Awesome guys!  What usually appeals to the masses?  I'm thinking maybe Coke, Sprite, Dr. Pepper, Mtn. Dew.  4 twelve packs should cover us for lunch, I'm going to leave it up to everybody to bring whatever they want in the boat on their own.


----------



## UXO (Sep 10, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> I can bring a few bags of chips too.



Perfect, thanks!


----------



## UXO (Sep 10, 2009)

Jalawson and Tnhikr44, can I go ahead and confirm Fisherman012 and Benito can ride in the back of your boats?


----------



## jalawson (Sep 10, 2009)

UXO said:


> Jalawson and Tnhikr44, can I go ahead and confirm Fisherman012 and Benito can ride in the back of your boats?



Yeah man!  Whoever.  Just don't hook me in the back of the head with a LOOOONNNNGGG cast and we're good.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 10, 2009)

the 26th needs to hurry up! Im ready to take your guys' money for that biggest fish. Well I hope anyways. In any case should be  great time of fishing and greeting and if it all goes down good then we should plan one of these every month or two at different venues. Though I do think the next "middle ga" portion should be at the ocmulgee just from the reports of big fish down there.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 10, 2009)

jalawson said:


> Yeah man!  Whoever.  Just don't hook me in the back of the head with a LOOOONNNNGGG cast and we're good.



I always do that to someone about once a trip.  lol just kiddin.  Thanks for lettin me or the other guy tag along.


----------



## UXO (Sep 10, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> I always do that to someone about once a trip.  lol just kiddin.  Thanks for lettin me or the other guy tag along.



I'm not going to try to assign seats, so I'll let you and Benito settle that with Jalawson and Tnhikr.  Don't know if you want to work it out now or at the ramp, but that's up to you.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 10, 2009)

UXO said:


> Jalawson and Tnhikr44, can I go ahead and confirm Fisherman012 and Benito can ride in the back of your boats?



 Well my girlfriend is gonna come (see post #40), but I have an 18 1/2 foot boat... if someone does not mind sharing the front deck with me or fishing the center of the boat someone can fish with me. Personally I like the big fish pot idea, however, it really changes the way I would fish Dodge. I am quite sure my girlfriend (and any anyone else who may fish with me) would not like to fish for one big bite. She is new to bass fishing and if I cannot keep her on biting fish she gets bored rather fast. I will gladly throw some money in the pot, but for the sake of keeping the girlfriend interested I will have to beat the banks for active fish (which I would not do for the big fish in this lake).
At any rate I can fit three, but I do not have three fishing seats. And I got the charcoal and a case of Yuengling (just kidding on the last one but it does sounds good).


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 10, 2009)

I here ya tnhikr. Its all in good fun. I mean whats $5. I would put that in even if I didnt have a boat, you never know. I will more than likely lose more in lures than what I put in the pot.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 10, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> I here ya tnhikr. Its all in good fun. I mean whats $5. I would put that in even if I didnt have a boat, you never know. I will more than likely lose more in lures than what I put in the pot.



 You are right, Dewaholic. Besides, with three people in the boat we will only have to tote around one fish all day... the biggest!!


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 10, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> if it all goes down good then we should plan one of these every month or two at different venues. Though I do think the next "middle ga" portion should be at the ocmulgee just from the reports of big fish down there.



Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## jburch2005 (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not sure if anyone has realized this, but the 26th is also one of the free fishing days this year.....not that it matters.


----------



## jburch2005 (Sep 11, 2009)

So for those of you who do not have a WMA stamp or fishing license.....there is no excuse for not coming out with us.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 11, 2009)

jburch2005 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has realized this, but the 26th is also one of the free fishing days this year.....not that it matters.



 I really hope there is not another fishing derby that day... I just so happened to be there earlier this year when they held one. I launched to am empty lake/park. When I left there was, safe estimate, several hundred people there. Maybe 30 boats (yes, I said 30). For anyone who has been there... picture a completely filled parking lot, and then park more vehicles along the road. Picture every grille being used and about twenty that were brought. 
Another fishing derby would really make things interesting for this outing. We better grab an area with a grille or two right off the bat even if there is no derby, the place is liable to fill up fast on a free fish day.


----------



## UXO (Sep 11, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> I really hope there is not another fishing derby that day... I just so happened to be there earlier this year when they held one. I launched to am empty lake/park. When I left there was, safe estimate, several hundred people there. Maybe 30 boats (yes, I said 30). For anyone who has been there... picture a completely filled parking lot, and then park more vehicles along the road. Picture every grille being used and about twenty that were brought.
> Another fishing derby would really make things interesting for this outing. We better grab an area with a grille or two right off the bat even if there is no derby, the place is liable to fill up fast on a free fish day.



Hmmmm, this kind of worries me now.  Had I realized the 26th was a free fishing day I never would have chosen it.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have been to a tourny here with over 20 boats in the tourney plus alot more that wernt.  Its big enough in my opinion.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 11, 2009)

UXO said:


> Hmmmm, this kind of worries me now.  Had I realized the 26th was a free fishing day I never would have chosen it.



Uh Oh,, hmmmmmmm,,, makes you think,,,,,,


----------



## kbswear (Sep 11, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Uh Oh,, hmmmmmmm,,, makes you think,,,,,,



Yes it does...........i hope this doesnt turn into a cluster. I've seen a PFA when it was "free" fishing day. It really brings alot people out of the woodworks


----------



## UXO (Sep 11, 2009)

My only real concern is that there won't be any grill/picnic area available when we're ready for lunch.  I'm not too worried about the number of boats because people with boats generally have fishing licenses, so we shouldn't see a huge increase in traffic there.  Also, the place is big enough to hold a bunch of boats before it gets too bad.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 11, 2009)

If we're there by daybreak we should be OK.  But, just in case, maybe someone has a portable grill they could bring.  I also suggest everyone bring a lawn chair.


----------



## whchunter (Sep 11, 2009)

*Fertilize*

I was gonna call and tell them to fertilize the lake that day but since it is a "fish for free day" I KNOW they will anyway.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 11, 2009)

I will bring a small 'just in case' grille with me... but I plan on getting there early so I will stake claim on a park grille right off the bat (I am usually the first person there anyways). I will set a cooler or two, plus the small grille on a picnic table close to the ramp when I first get there. I reckon that should do it. Maybe I can get the girlfriend to make a small sign to 'reserve' our spot.


----------



## UXO (Sep 11, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> I will bring a small 'just in case' grille with me... but I plan on getting there early so I will stake claim on a park grille right off the bat (I am usually the first person there anyways). I will set a cooler or two, plus the small grille on a picnic table close to the ramp when I first get there. I reckon that should do it. Maybe I can get the girlfriend to make a small sign to 'reserve' our spot.



Man, that'd be awesome.  I'm scared to death that if we come off the water at noon that we'll be standing around for an hour or so waiting on a grill to open up.


----------



## UXO (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'd like there to be as many cameras and pictures taken as possible.  I really think this will be a great event, so the more pics and stories the better!


----------



## Benito (Sep 14, 2009)

*Empty Backseat?*

Hey Folks-

Wondering if anyone else might have an empty backseat for this? Couple of folks have been nice enough to offer to have us squeeze in as a 3rd, but I know that makes for tight quarters for everyone....

If anyone has an empty back seat, please let me know.....I'm a small guy, won't steal your food, and promise not to hook your ear on any of my casts!

Thanks-

BEN


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 14, 2009)

Good luck guy's ,I've seen Big Lazer on a free day..............what a mess.Hope it's not too bad.


----------



## UXO (Sep 14, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Good luck guy's ,I've seen Big Lazer on a free day..............what a mess.Hope it's not too bad.



Why don't you come on out and enjoy the mess with us???


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 14, 2009)

UXO said:


> Why don't you come on out and enjoy the mess with us???



Braves Tix.


----------



## UXO (Sep 14, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Braves Tix.



Gotcha.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 16, 2009)

*Dodge get together,,,*

Well folks, after looking at the calendar, I've got a 2day pool tournament that weekend. As bad as I hate it, I'm going to have to back out of this one,,
So, somebody else needs to bring napkins and chips that I was going to bring.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 16, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Well folks, after looking at the calendar, I've got a 2day pool tournament that weekend. As bad as I hate it, I'm going to have to back out of this one,,
> So, somebody else needs to bring napkins and chips that I was going to bring.



AAHHHH dangit man! lol...Good luck on your pool tournament brother!


----------



## UXO (Sep 16, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Well folks, after looking at the calendar, I've got a 2day pool tournament that weekend. As bad as I hate it, I'm going to have to back out of this one,,
> So, somebody else needs to bring napkins and chips that I was going to bring.



I hate that you won't be able to make it.  Hopefully next time it will work within your schedule a bit better.


----------



## tonyf (Sep 16, 2009)

I had the napkins originally and still plan on bringing them


----------



## Georgiaboybasser13 (Sep 16, 2009)

I think I might get to come, if I do I'm fishin with some friends so I'll have a seat on a boat.


----------



## UXO (Sep 16, 2009)

Good deal, hope to see you there.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 16, 2009)

OK, we have obtained a banner to mark our spot. Dodge County PFA Blast (or something like that). We have a $5 pot for big bass AND a small trophy for the winner. I got the charcoal, extra grille and some chips. And if all else fails I have room for a third person in my boat. As far as that goes, my boat is legal for four. We got drinks, we got food... well, we got pretty much all things covered. Not sure about the weigh-in procedures but we will figure that out as we go. What better way to promote fishing than holding this event on a free fishing day, in front of any and all who show up? I say the more the merrier... we should try to get more people to join in on the day of the event.
If you make it look me up and say hi... I will be the guy who looks like a tall handsome actor (except I ain't tall, ain't handsome and I can't act). Actually I am a long haired rocker (neither tall nor handsome) that loves to bass fish, with a white Triton.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 16, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> OK, we have obtained a banner to mark our spot. Dodge County PFA Blast (or something like that). We have a $5 pot for big bass AND a small trophy for the winner. I got the charcoal, extra grille and some chips. And if all else fails I have room for a third person in my boat. As far as that goes, my boat is legal for four. We got drinks, we got food... well, we got pretty much all things covered. Not sure about the weigh-in procedures but we will figure that out as we go. What better way to promote fishing than holding this event on a free fishing day, in front of any and all who show up? I say the more the merrier... we should try to get more people to join in on the day of the event.
> If you make it look me up and say hi... I will be the guy who looks like a tall handsome actor (except I ain't tall, ain't handsome and I can't act). Actually I am a long haired rocker (neither tall nor handsome) that loves to bass fish, with a white Triton.



Ok well i might Have a seat on a boat, but if that doesnt work out could I be a third lol.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 17, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> Ok well i might Have a seat on a boat, but if that doesnt work out could I be a third lol.



fisherman012,
 Personally I wish the girlfriend was not interested. I think I could have a lot more fun fishing with another "real" fisherman. But, as it stands, it is in my best interest to include her (you will understand soon enough). That being said, you are more than welcome to join us. I will do whatever it takes to ensure that every fisherman has a boat to fish from. No guarantees, but I will do my best. Cramped maybe... but you will not be left on the bank if I have a say in it. It will be fun.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 17, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> fisherman012,
> Personally I wish the girlfriend was not interested. I think I could have a lot more fun fishing with another "real" fisherman. But, as it stands, it is in my best interest to include her (you will understand soon enough). That being said, you are more than welcome to join us. I will do whatever it takes to ensure that every fisherman has a boat to fish from. No guarantees, but I will do my best. Cramped maybe... but you will not be left on the bank if I have a say in it. It will be fun.



Well i dont know what to do.  No offense but if the boat is gonna be crowded I would just rather not come.  Im not stayin for the cookout anyways so for me If I cant get a spot where Im not cramin in a boat Ill just stay home.  but hopefully this other guy will come through.


----------



## jalawson (Sep 17, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> Well i dont know what to do.  No offense but if the boat is gonna be crowded I would just rather not come.  Im not stayin for the cookout anyways so for me If I cant get a spot where Im not cramin in a boat Ill just stay home.  but hopefully this other guy will come through.



Several folks are trying for you Fisherman012.  Don't give up yet.  For those of you who may not know, Fisherman012 is 15 years of age, but his father is bringing him and he will be at the event with him.


----------



## jalawson (Sep 17, 2009)

Fisherman012.  Since your father is coming, I may be able to scrounge up a boat for you two.  Do you have a way to tow a boat?


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 17, 2009)

jalawson said:


> Fisherman012.  Since your father is coming, I may be able to scrounge up a boat for you two.  Do you have a way to tow a boat?



I dont think my dad would be up for that.  He would probably get mad at me if we had to do it.  Also just to clear things up with everyone my dad isnt planing on fishing.  He is gonna just sleep in the truck


----------



## UXO (Sep 17, 2009)

Alright fellas, T-minus 9 days and counting.  I'll be going back and triple checking everything this weekend to make sure we've got everything we need.  

As of now, the weather looks good, 84 and sunny, but we all know how accurate they really are this far out.  I'll keep an eye on the forecast, but either way, rain or shine, I'll be there.

I think for the weigh in we'll just find somebody with a handheld scale that everybody agrees on and use it for all the fish, that way there's no questioning the calibration.

I'll probably start sending PM's to everybody tomorrow to make sure we all know what to bring for the cookout.  I'd hate to end up with 17 bags of chips and not a drink in sight, lol.


----------



## tonyf (Sep 17, 2009)

UXO said:


> Alright fellas, T-minus 9 days and counting.  I'll be going back and triple checking everything this weekend to make sure we've got everything we need.
> 
> As of now, the weather looks good, 84 and sunny, but we all know how accurate they really are this far out.  I'll keep an eye on the forecast, but either way, rain or shine, I'll be there.
> 
> ...



Sounds great! I am ready! Thanks for the effort you have put in on this.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 17, 2009)

still no seat for me?


----------



## UXO (Sep 17, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> still no seat for me?



I really wish I could say yes but as of right now I don't know of any seats.  I'll send another group of PM's out this weekend asking again for confirmation on seats.


----------



## UXO (Sep 17, 2009)

And I know fishing 3 people from one boat isn't the most comfortable, but its better than sitting at home as far as I'm concerned.  Heck, I'm the guy trying to spearhead this whole thing together and I'll be three to a boat myself!  I've even been the middle guy out of 3 in a 14' jon boat.  It was definitely a bit cramped, but we still caught fish and had a good time!


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 18, 2009)

UXO said:


> And I know fishing 3 people from one boat isn't the most comfortable, but its better than sitting at home as far as I'm concerned.  Heck, I'm the guy trying to spearhead this whole thing together and I'll be three to a boat myself!  I've even been the middle guy out of 3 in a 14' jon boat.  It was definitely a bit cramped, but we still caught fish and had a good time!



Thing is I wont be sittin at home Ill go the hunting club and put up stands and then my huntin club has a cookout that day.
  What makes me mad the most is I posted before alot of these guys sayin I planned on commin but I would need a boat.  Yet people who posted way after me who needed a boat got paired with somebody.  I thought common courtesy of first come first serve...guess I was wrong.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 18, 2009)

Tell you what fisherman012, if you can get to my house, between Macon and Gray, I'll let you borrow my 14' jon. I understand your frustration. You can borrow my boat if you can come to it,,,,


----------



## kbswear (Sep 18, 2009)

fisherman012, you've been giving 3 options here. 1 option is to fish as a third. I know you might think this is uncomfortable but you will not be any more inconvenienced than the other two anglers, the 2nd and 3rd options open to you is the two people that have been gracious enough to offer you a boat as a loaner.....that is HUGE in my book. But i completely understand where your coming from with your dad.

I'm not trying to be devils advocate here but a few people have tried to accommodate you and if it was me i would be very appreciative and take at least one of them up on their offer.

As far as people posting after you getting a seat. I havnt went back and read the threads but i dont remember this.(like said i havnt went back and read so i could be mistaken). If this is the case there could be a couple explanations for this. 1 is that maybe these guys have met before and know each other, 2 is maybe they coordinated this through PM's and didnt just post a thread on here. There could be other reasons as well or i could be way off base.

I hope you take one of these fine gentlemen up on their offers and you can make it. I would enjoy seeing young enthusiastic angler's make this event....reminds me of myself at that age. 

Please do not take offense to what i have said and get defensive about it. I'm merely suggesting to you what i would do with the oppurtunities that have been offered.

Good luck and hope to see you there!


----------



## UXO (Sep 18, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> Thing is I wont be sittin at home Ill go the hunting club and put up stands and then my huntin club has a cookout that day.
> What makes me mad the most is I posted before alot of these guys sayin I planned on commin but I would need a boat.  Yet people who posted way after me who needed a boat got paired with somebody.  I thought common courtesy of first come first serve...guess I was wrong.



Well I don't want to come off sounding like a jerk, but I would like to address this.

The only person that's been given a seat that wasn't paired up off the forum somewhere is Benito, and he was one of the first people to post in this thread.  As far as I know everybody else has done it through PM's or over the phone or something.  Some of these guys know each other already, so there were probably phone calls/emails exchanged.  You haven't gotten passed up or anything like that, so I'm not really sure where you're coming from.  

That being said, I hope you do decide to come out, even if it is as a third in someone else's boat.  If not, I can understand, but I do still hope you make it out.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 18, 2009)

my dad isnt going to go get a boat nor pull one for me.  I trully do thank yall for offering yalls boats...I wouldnt do It but the decision isnt mine lol.  Also thanks for offering 3 to a boat, thats  just not something im interested in.  I dont wanna lower anyones chances of  catching fish.  I just think I will sit this one out guys.  good luck to everyone and hope yall have a great time!


----------



## UXO (Sep 18, 2009)

Alright, here's the final list of what I've got so far.  I've sent PM's to some of you, just let me know if anything has changed.

Bassyakwards: Dogs, Buns, Ketchup, Mustard
TonyF: Napkins, Chips
JBurch2005: Drinks
Benito: Drinks
Kbswear: Forks/Spoons/Knives/Grilling tools
UXO: Burgers, Buns, Cheese
Dewaholic: Plates/2 Coolers

Anybody care to volunteer to bring chips?  Also, who all has coolers that they can bring?  I'd like to get the drinks on ice before we start fishing, and obviously the burgers/dogs will need to stay cold as well.  I have one cooler I can bring and I'll try to pick up 5 or 6 bags of ice somewhere that morning.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 18, 2009)

I will have 2 coolers with ice. I will bring plates as well.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 18, 2009)

UXO said:


> Alright, here's the final list of what I've got so far.  I've sent PM's to some of you, just let me know if anything has changed.
> 
> Bassyakwards: Dogs, Buns, Ketchup, Mustard
> TonyF: Napkins
> ...



I responded to your PM brother....as far as the ice goes you should hit one of these ice houses that give 20lbs for around $1.50. I say around cause some are 1.25 and i've seen some for 1.75. Those ice houses are awesome and i use them everytime i go to sinclair. The closest one i know of is near the intersection of Houston Lake and 96. Its on Houston Lake on the left beside a car wash right before you get to 96.....Dude i cant express how thankful i am to you and i 'm sure i can speak for the others participating. You have put a lot of work and coordination into this and for nothing more than to just have an event so for the ones that we havnt met it gives us the oppurtunity to do so.

Tnhikr 44....my gratitude extends to you as well...WOW, a banner and a trophy no matter what the size...that is great.

To everyone else participating you are not left out. It will take all of us participating to make this a great event and i am thrilled to get a chance to meet all you stand-up guys/gals. This will be an event that will never be forgotten and a chance to make new friends.

UXO.....if their is anything else i can do for this event dont hesitate to ask...


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the Ice KB, I know the one you are talking about and will hit that one up.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 18, 2009)

Really looking forward to this.  Don't forget your chairs!!!


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 18, 2009)

kbswear said:


> Tnhikr 44....my gratitude extends to you as well...WOW, a banner and a trophy no matter what the size...that is great.



 Don't get too excited kbswear... the banner came about because I could not get the girlfriend to make a sign. You would think after letting her hang around me for the last 8 years I could get her to make a sign. Nope.
 The trophy stands all of 5 3/4" tall and cost more to ship than the actual cost!! But it does have a bass on it and says *Big Fish *(included in the low low price of $5.75). (Besides, I plan on taking it home with me any ways .)

There is one of those bulk ice 'machines' here in Cochran, I will fill up a cooler before I head that way.

  By the way, I might have added to the confusion about an empty seat in my boat in one of my first few posts. I was almost certain the person (who would not make a sign) would bail before the event. I was wrong... and for that I apologize. But on such a small body of water (with idle speed only) three people is really not gonna be too bad in my boat. Its not like we are fishing some ultra clear lake that requires long casts with light line....


----------



## UXO (Sep 18, 2009)

kbswear said:


> I responded to your PM brother....as far as the ice goes you should hit one of these ice houses that give 20lbs for around $1.50. I say around cause some are 1.25 and i've seen some for 1.75. Those ice houses are awesome and i use them everytime i go to sinclair. The closest one i know of is near the intersection of Houston Lake and 96. Its on Houston Lake on the left beside a car wash right before you get to 96.....Dude i cant express how thankful i am to you and i 'm sure i can speak for the others participating. You have put a lot of work and coordination into this and for nothing more than to just have an event so for the ones that we havnt met it gives us the oppurtunity to do so.
> 
> Tnhikr 44....my gratitude extends to you as well...WOW, a banner and a trophy no matter what the size...that is great.
> 
> ...



Aww, Keith, you big ole teddy bear, you're gonna make me blush!!!  J/K bud.  In all seriousness though, I do appreciate the kind words from you, along with everybody else who has told me thanks for doing this.  

Anyways, there are quite a few of us here in the middle GA area so I figured this would be a great way to meet new people and make some new friends.  I really do hope this turns out to be a fun event for everybody because I'd like to make it a regular thing we do.  I'd like to change the location each time as well.  There's enough water around here that we can do this every few months or so and not hit the same body of water twice for quite some time.  But we'll worry about all that in due time, I just want to make sure we're as prepared as possible for this first one.    

I just wonder what all this rain has done to the fishing down there!

As Keith said, HUGE kudos to tnhikr44.  He's come at this thing with great spirit and excitement and has taken steps to make this that much more fun.  He went out on his own time and with his own money to get the trophy and banner made.  I had nothing to do with it at all, those are solely on him.  Again, thanks a ton man!


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't miss it!


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 18, 2009)

UXO said:


> Aww, Keith, you big ole teddy bear, you're gonna make me blush!!!  J/K bud.  In all seriousness though, I do appreciate the kind words from you, along with everybody else who has told me thanks for doing this.



Well if there is going to be any of the above stuff, i dont know if its a good idea to show. I didnt sign up for that type of stuff. 

In any case, will this be a floating trophy? I think it should be. And if the winner cant show for the next meeting/get together then I say that person forfeits the title and it goes the the next meetings winner regarless.


----------



## UXO (Sep 18, 2009)

Simmer down there scooter, he knows it was a joke.

But yeah, that's the plan for the trophy.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I havent had a largemouth in my hands going on 3 weeks now so you guys better watch out, im way past due!


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 18, 2009)

Bassyakwards said:


> Don't miss it!



 WOW, what an awesome design!! Wish I knew you were a graphics guru before I got the banner... unfortunately this is what it is gonna look like


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 18, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> WOW, what an awesome design!! Wish I knew you were a graphics guru before I got the banner... unfortunately this is what it is gonna look like



The banner you have will work just fine


----------



## tonyf (Sep 18, 2009)

UXO said:


> Anybody care to volunteer to bring chips?



Along with the napkins I will bring a bag of BBQ Chips and Cool Ranch Doritos. Do those sound ok?


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds good to me tony.


----------



## UXO (Sep 18, 2009)

tonyf said:


> Along with the napkins I will bring a bag of BBQ Chips and Cool Ranch Doritos. Do those sound ok?



Sounds awesome man, thanks!


----------



## UXO (Sep 18, 2009)

Bassyakwards said:


> Don't miss it!



Hey man, that is pretty awesome, we might have to put you on the design crew for the next one!


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 18, 2009)

UXO said:


> Hey man, that is pretty awesome, we might have to put you on the design crew for the next one!



 No problem with that...  By the way, I'll bring my digital scales and camera for the "weigh in".


----------



## UXO (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome.  There's a guy trying to sell a set of tourney scales in the swap and sell section right now.  If he was any closer I'd see if we could rent them for the day or something.  For what we've got going on though, I think we'll be fine with your scales.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 19, 2009)

Bassyakwards said:


> By the way, I'll bring my digital scales and camera for the "weigh in".



I am gonna mess around today and see if I can make a tripod out of some old PVC to hold a set of scales. As far as picture taking goes, well, it just so happens that I am an amateur photographer. (I never go anywhere without several grands worth of photo equipment.) I already planned on taking pictures during the event and setting up the tripod for a complete group picture after/during the cookout. 

I just wondered who was gonna take the picture of me holding up the big bass, but now that's covered.


----------



## jalawson (Sep 19, 2009)

UXO said:


> Alright, here's the final list of what I've got so far.  I've sent PM's to some of you, just let me know if anything has changed.
> 
> Bassyakwards: Dogs, Buns, Ketchup, Mustard
> TonyF: Napkins, Chips
> ...



I'll bring some chips!


----------



## UXO (Sep 19, 2009)

jalawson said:


> I'll bring some chips!



Schweet!  Thanks man.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 19, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> I am gonna mess around today and see if I can make a tripod out of some old PVC to hold a set of scales. As far as picture taking goes, well, it just so happens that I am an amateur photographer. (I never go anywhere without several grands worth of photo equipment.) I already planned on taking pictures during the event and setting up the tripod for a complete group picture after/during the cookout.
> 
> I just wondered who was gonna take the picture of me holding up the big bass, but now that's covered.



I take my cheapo Kodak digital with me all the time.  I keep it in a waterproof Pelican box on my kayak.  I also carry a tiny tripod.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll have my digital camera also. It stays in boat to take pics of all the monsters i catch........


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 19, 2009)

Bassyakwards said:


> I take my cheapo Kodak digital with me all the time.  I keep it in a waterproof Pelican box on my kayak.  I also carry a tiny tripod.



 I use Canon for digital images, but I try to keep it away from water... it is a rather expensive toy.
For the bash I built this fish weighing tripod this morning. I broke down and spent the big bucks. $5.26. My Berkley scales weighed a five pound bag of sugar at 4.96 pounds. I think it will work nicely. The basket is too small for the world record, but should work nicely for a 5 to 6 pounder.


----------



## tonyf (Sep 19, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> I use Canon for digital images, but I try to keep it away from water... it is a rather expensive toy.
> For the bash I built this fish weighing tripod this morning. I broke down and spent the big bucks. $5.26. My Berkley scales weighed a five pound bag of sugar at 4.96 pounds. I think it will work nicely. The basket is too small for the world record, but should work nicely for a 5 to 6 pounder.



That looks good. Thanks for taking the time to make it.

I was at Dodge PFA this morning and only saw 2 grills. If you are familiar with this lake they are on the way to the ramp on the right just before you take the sharp left turn. They are on on a small cove and have 2 tables next to them. If we are going to get them we need to be there early.

That brings me to my next question. What time are we getting there?


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 19, 2009)

tonyf said:


> That brings me to my next question. What time are we getting there?



  The park actually opens at sunrise, but I have never seen the gate closed. I will get there early enough to "reserve" our spot. During the last free fish day that whole cove was blocked off... but they were having a fishing derby in that cove.
Sunrise is gonna be around 7:30 or so, if we started at 8 that would give everyone time to launch and join up and stuff. What do you think, UXO?


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice tripod tnhikr... that should work fine.  I'm gonna try to be there by 7:30.


----------



## UXO (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's what I'm thinking.  Everybody be there by 7:30.  That way we'll have time to get all the boats in the water, collect money/names for the big bass pot, and make sure everything else is good to go.  That way there's no reason we shouldn't be on the water and fishing by 8.  Does that work?


----------



## kbswear (Sep 19, 2009)

UXO said:


> Here's what I'm thinking.  Everybody be there by 7:30.  That way we'll have time to get all the boats in the water, collect money/names for the big bass pot, and make sure everything else is good to go.  That way there's no reason we shouldn't be on the water and fishing by 8.  Does that work?



Just my opinion UXO......but i think we should get started much earlier, as far as the fishing goes anyway. I would like to be on the water as soon as it starts getting light. I'm talking when its still more dark than light. If others cant make it that early then that will be fine, they can get started as soon as they arrive. I guess what i'm saying is i would like to have that option anyway. 

If that doesnt appeal to the mass's then we can do whatever does.


----------



## tonyf (Sep 19, 2009)

kbswear said:


> Just my opinion UXO......but i think we should get started much earlier, as far as the fishing goes anyway. I would like to be on the water as soon as it starts getting light. I'm talking when its still more dark than light. If others cant make it that early then that will be fine, they can get started as soon as they arrive. I guess what i'm saying is i would like to have that option anyway.
> 
> If that doesnt appeal to the mass's then we can do whatever does.



I agree. I was there this morning at 7:30 and was running a little late. I would like to start about 7:00. Just my .02


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 20, 2009)

7:00 is fine with me too.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 20, 2009)

kbswear said:


> Just my opinion UXO......but i think we should get started much earlier, as far as the fishing goes anyway.



 kbswear,
  Although I am all into starting early, I want to stress that the park does not officially open until sunrise. I am a rule breaker from way back... but for a get together such as this I really think we should do it by the book. I get to all the PFA's early, and even launch my boat early... but I hold of on leaving the dock until the park actually opens. Perhaps this sounds like a trivial detail, but as a group I think we should follow the rules as to not get a bad rep. With this size group, traveling from all over, there will no doubt be a straggler. Besides, regardless of when we start no one will have an advantage over another as long as we begin fishing at the same time.
I will go along with what you guys decide but if I am gonna have to be there especially eary to grab our spot we may just be pushing the rules a bit. (Remember, it is a free fishing day... no doubt there will be a DNR guy or two on site)
Point noted, you guys decide.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 20, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> kbswear,
> Although I am all into starting early, I want to stress that the park does not officially open until sunrise. I am a rule breaker from way back... but for a get together such as this I really think we should do it by the book. I get to all the PFA's early, and even launch my boat early... but I hold of on leaving the dock until the park actually opens. Perhaps this sounds like a trivial detail, but as a group I think we should follow the rules as to not get a bad rep. With this size group, traveling from all over, there will no doubt be a straggler. Besides, regardless of when we start no one will have an advantage over another as long as we begin fishing at the same time.
> I will go along with what you guys decide but if I am gonna have to be there especially eary to grab our spot we may just be pushing the rules a bit. (Remember, it is a free fishing day... no doubt there will be a DNR guy or two on site)
> Point noted, you guys decide.




I know Im not in this or anything, but I had a touney there back in may and we all got there early.  The gates were closed and there were tons of trucks backed up at the gate.  They do close the gates so I say just get there early and just wait for them to open the gates.


----------



## Benito (Sep 20, 2009)

For what it's worth, I'd like to try to get there around 7 also.....

Also, I know it doesn't always make a difference, but the "Peak Time" for that entire day happens to be 7am to 7:45am.....

I may be kicking myself for wanting to get there that early (since I'm driving about 2.5 hours from Atlanta), but that would be my vote.

BEN


----------



## jalawson (Sep 20, 2009)

7:00 a.m. sounds fine to me.  By the way Fisherman012, I found a boat for you and your dad if you want.  You probably need to go the day before and get it.  I can meet you and your dad the next day or so to get it back.  Just let me know.  I know you said that you were going to try and get a Yak from someone, but I fished there yesterday and saw a pretty big gator.


----------



## UXO (Sep 20, 2009)

I was thinking about it more last night and starting earlier was something I was thinking about as well.  Sunrise is at about 7:15 that morning if I'm not mistaken.  If we all show up at 6:30, would that give us time to get set up/in the water and be fishing by 7:00-7:15?


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 20, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> I had a touney there back in may



 Speaking of tournaments... I was there when a tournament was being held and it was not a good thing. The guys who were involved with the tourney had their boats all tied to the dock and there was no room for anyone else to use the courtesy dock.  I usually launch the boat by myself and on this day I had to beach my boat and lift the six year old into the boat. Most of the tournament anglers were sitting in their boat,  tied to the dock... and watched me have to beach the boat and sling the kid in. I think a little courtesy goes a long way... lets try to keep the ramp and dock available to others who may need it. In other words, lets not act like we own the place just because we are having a tournament.
Rant over


Sun Data
Rises: 7:24 am


----------



## UXO (Sep 20, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> Speaking of tournaments... I was there when a tournament was being held and it was not a good thing. The guys who were involved with the tourney had their boats all tied to the dock and there was no room for anyone else to use the courtesy dock.  I usually launch the boat by myself and on this day I had to beach my boat and lift the six year old into the boat. Most of the tournament anglers were sitting in their boat,  tied to the dock... and watched me have to beach the boat and sling the kid in. I think a little courtesy goes a long way... lets try to keep the ramp and dock available to others who may need it. In other words, lets not act like we own the place just because we are having a tournament.
> Rant over
> 
> 
> ...



This is something else that's weighing on my mind, how to do the weigh-in without clogging up the dock.  I'll give it some thought while watching football today and see what I can come up with.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 20, 2009)

UXO said:


> This is something else that's weighing on my mind, how to do the weigh-in without clogging up the dock.  I'll give it some thought while watching football today and see what I can come up with.



 My thoughts were that we would have the weigh-in immediately before the cook out, right at the cook out spot. Since this is a smaller crowd it sure would be nice if everyone was around for the weigh-in... the courtesy dock is kinda small for all of us. Just a thought.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 20, 2009)

Jalawson and others thnaks for all yalls help yall have tried so much for me.  I just know my dad wouldnt be up to pulling the boat and all.  Once again thanks for your efforts!


----------



## kbswear (Sep 21, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> Jalawson and others thnaks for all yalls help yall have tried so much for me.  I just know my dad wouldnt be up to pulling the boat and all.  Once again thanks for your efforts!




Well put buddy! Hopefully you will be able to attend another one as we have discussed trying to this on occasion.


I'm wanting to bump this back up to the top with hopes of getting more interested people that can join us on Saturday. I for one am looking forward to it!! I cant wait to meet some you guys whom i havnt had the pleasure of meeting yet.

I'm so exite.........for those of who have seen that Borat movie then you will get it lol


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Sep 21, 2009)

How many guys do ya'll going so far. Sure wish I didn't have to work.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 21, 2009)

Eugene Stinson said:


> How many guys do ya'll going so far. Sure wish I didn't have to work.



Where do you work Eugene. I work on here on base and usually work on Saturdays but i have been getting 2 hours OT during the week to get my 20. 20 is the limit on our OT for now.

As it stands right now i think we have 8-10 boats and everyone has a co-angler and a couple have 3 fishing from the same boat. It should be a descent crowd. Wish you could make it.


----------



## UXO (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah I believe we're looking at 15-20 of us so far.  That's assuming everybody shows up that said they would.  

Is everybody ok with getting to the PFA by 6:30 at the latest?
That way we could have blast off (or idle off in this case) by 7-7:15.  With sunrise not until almost 7:30 I don't know if we should push it much farther than that.  

Still working on the weigh-in details.  Does everybody have a properly functioning livewell?  My biggest concern here is not killing a bunch of fish.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 21, 2009)

UXO said:


> Yeah I believe we're looking at 15-20 of us so far.  That's assuming everybody shows up that said they would.
> 
> Is everybody ok with getting to the PFA by 6:30 at the latest?
> That way we could have blast off (or idle off in this case) by 7-7:15.  With sunrise not until almost 7:30 I don't know if we should push it much farther than that.
> ...



I think 6:30 would be grand. Not to be a #)%)#@%*)@# but if you dont have a functional live well than that may hurt you. You can wait and see what every one's response is as to whether or not they have one than we can go from there.

They do allow you to keep the fish at Dodge so maybe some others wont mind a dead fish if they plan to take it home....or we could incur a slight penalty if the fish is dead. IDK........see what everyone says than a decision can be made. There may be some that will let you keep it in their livewell. I'm just throwing idea's out there. As long as the decision is reasonalbe than i'm ok with it, but i do think everyone SHOULD  have a fuctional livewell but i know sometimes stuff happens and this might not be the case.


----------



## UXO (Sep 21, 2009)

I brought up the live well because I'm not sure what kinds of boats are coming.  I'd hate to tell someone they can't participate in the big bass pot because their 1436 jon or whatever else doesn't have a live well.  Heck, I don't even know if the boat I'll be in has a live well, lol.  I guess I'll just wait for a few more people to chime in on the issue.


----------



## tonyf (Sep 21, 2009)

kbswear said:


> I think 6:30 would be grand. Not to be a #)%)#@%*)@# but if you dont have a functional live well than that may hurt you. You can wait and see what every one's response is as to whether or not they have one than we can go from there.
> 
> They do allow you to keep the fish at Dodge so maybe some others wont mind a dead fish if they plan to take it home....or we could incur a slight penalty if the fish is dead. IDK........see what everyone says than a decision can be made. There may be some that will let you keep it in their livewell. I'm just throwing idea's out there. As long as the decision is reasonalbe than i'm ok with it, but i do think everyone SHOULD  have a fuctional livewell but i know sometimes stuff happens and this might not be the case.



Again me and Keith are on the same page. I agree that if you are going to keep a fish it needs to be in a livewell. If not a factory installed livewell at least a cooler that has an aerator. This is what all of the jon boat tourney guys use and they work very well.

There was talk earlier of making a good impression to others that will be at the lake. IMO someone keeping fish in something that is not aerated would not be a good impression. But lets see what others have to say on this subject.

In response to the time.....starting at 7:15 sounds good. As I said earlier I was running a "little" late the other day and there was about 5 boats already on the water. Of course due to the day there will be DNR officers there and we can ask them if 7:15 will be ok. I dont think they will have a problem with that. (On a side note....one DNR officer I spoke to recently said they are trying to get the rule changed to 30 minutes prior to sunrise to 30 minutes after sunset....just like hunting rules)


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 21, 2009)

Since this is a big fish "tourney" there should  be only one fish in each boat, correct? If so I have a large divided livewell that will only be carrying around one big fish. The other half will be empty if anyone needs to use it. 

By the way... my guess... its gonna take at least five pounds. Just a guess.


----------



## UXO (Sep 21, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> Since this is a big fish "tourney" there should  be only one fish in each boat, correct? If so I have a large divided livewell that will only be carrying around one big fish. The other half will be empty if anyone needs to use it.
> 
> By the way... my guess... its gonna take at least five pounds. Just a guess.



Good call on the divided livewell, and since I'm sure you won't be the only boat there with one I'll just put together a list of names/numbers that will have an empty space for anyone who needs it.


----------



## tonyf (Sep 21, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> Since this is a big fish "tourney" there should  be only one fish in each boat, correct? If so I have a large divided livewell that will only be carrying around one big fish. The other half will be empty if anyone needs to use it.
> 
> By the way... my guess... its gonna take at least five pounds. Just a guess.



That should be the case, however, if each angler catches a fish that is close to the same weight and wants to have it "officially" weighed then a boat may bring 2 fish in. Right? 

A 5 pound big fish would be nice. I hope all of this rain has not made the water muddy. It was still about 1 foot low the last time I was there so it needed the rain.

I am sharpening hooks and cant wait for Saturday morning. I hope everyone is as anxious as I am.


----------



## UXO (Sep 21, 2009)

That is true tony.  I gues that's a bridge that we can cross when we get there.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 21, 2009)

If any fish come to pass then I will take them to my neighbor. She has been trying to catch some fish every weekend or so but beacuse of her kids she doesnt stay long enough to catch any. Or we can just through them on the grill at the meet.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 21, 2009)

another thing, if folks dont have a live well then if there is someone who isnt fishing and at the "camp" then they could run in, weigh it with the person at camp as the witness/recorder and snap a pic and then go back out and fish.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 21, 2009)

tonyf said:


> I hope all of this rain has not made the water muddy. It was still about 1 foot low the last time I was there so it needed the rain.



 Its funny how different people like different conditions. I hope the lake is the color of Yoo-Hoo and three feet high. Rising water, muddy water and cooler water would probably push those fish right to the edges. And make 'em less shy and probably really hungry.
 Or... it could turn them off and a 12 inch fish might win it!
As it stands right now there is a 40% chance of rain on Saturday, and decent chances of rain until then.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 21, 2009)

If it decides to rain, I will still be out in it.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 21, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> If it decides to rain, I will still be out in it.



You and me both....rain wont keep me away and i'm sure it wont bother other serious fishermen either.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 21, 2009)

Rain may not dampen the fishing too much... but it sure spoils a cookout.  If its stormin' I probably won't be there.  If it clears up before noon I will.


----------



## UXO (Sep 21, 2009)

Well just to let everybody know, this thing will be on rain or shine as long as there isn't lightning popping everywhere.  If it ruins the cookout, so be it, but I'll still be out there just for a day of fishing and meeting new people.


----------



## tonyf (Sep 21, 2009)

UXO said:


> day of fishing and meeting new people.



This is what it is really all about. The cookout is extra fun.


----------



## UXO (Sep 21, 2009)

tonyf said:


> This is what it is really all about. The cookout is extra fun.



100% true.  I know most of the talk has been about the big fish pot and the cookout here lately, but the whole purpose behind this was to meet some people in the area while doing what we love to do, chase them big ole largemouth.  Everything else is just a bonus.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 22, 2009)

UXO said:


> 100% true.  I know most of the talk has been about the big fish pot and the cookout here lately, but the whole purpose behind this was to meet some people in the area while doing what we love to do, chase them big ole largemouth.  Everything else is just a bonus.



Very true.  
I've only fished Dodge a few times.  I've had a little luck with a buzzbait.  Anyone care to share or recommend their favorite bait?


----------



## jburch2005 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> If it decides to rain, I will still be out in it.




I'm still down......kbswear and myself are no strangers to fishing in the rain.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 22, 2009)

jburch2005 said:


> I'm still down......kbswear and myself are no strangers to fishing in the rain.




Thats an understatement. More like a squall!!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 22, 2009)

UXO said:


> 100% true.  I know most of the talk has been about the big fish pot and the cookout here lately, but the whole purpose behind this was to meet some people in the area while doing what we love to do, chase them big ole largemouth.  Everything else is just a bonus.




So, is this gonna be run on "tournament rules", (the livewell & penalty suggestions), or is this gonna be what it started out to be, just a "meet & greet"?
I ask, because my pool tournament don't start untill 4:00 Saturday, so there is a chance I may be there, with an empty back seat. ( unless ODR could still come)


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 22, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> Since this is a big fish "tourney" there should  be only one fish in each boat, correct? If so I have a large divided livewell that will only be carrying around one big fish. The other half will be empty if anyone needs to use it.



What if I bring my Wife and we want to keep a few bass, bream, & perch, IF we get that lucky?
Wasn't the original focus, to meet people? 
Then a "big fish" pot got started up,,, what's next?


----------



## UXO (Sep 22, 2009)

You guys are welcome to keep whatever you want, use your livewell however you see fit.  If you don't want in on the big bass pot then that's fine.  The whole point of this is to meet people, but there's nothing saying that we can't have a little fun with a side pot at the same time.  

I'll throw up the rest of the details about the big fish pot this evening.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 22, 2009)

UXO said:


> You guys are welcome to keep whatever you want, use your livewell however you see fit.  If you don't want in on the big bass pot then that's fine.  The whole point of this is to meet people, but there's nothing saying that we can't have a little fun with a side pot at the same time.
> 
> I'll throw up the rest of the details about the big fish pot this evening.



OK, that's cool. 
One more question, can I still get in the "big bass" pot, regardless?


----------



## UXO (Sep 22, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> OK, that's cool.
> One more question, can I still get in the "big bass" pot, regardless?



Regardless of what?  Its completely optional, if you want in then you're in.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 22, 2009)

UXO said:


> Regardless of what?  Its completely optional, if you want in then you're in.



Well, there was talk of only (1) fish. That's what I meant by "regardless". Maybe I just ask too many questions,,,,


----------



## UXO (Sep 22, 2009)

The 1 fish remark was just offer space in his livewell.  2 people fishing from one boat, they only need to bring in the biggest between the two of them.  Unless they're so close you both want them officially weighed, there's no reason to bring in a 4 lber and a 5 lber, as the 4 lber already lost.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stopped by Dodge County PFA this morning for a look and to check out the facilities. There are actually seven picnic tables and two grilles near the entry road (right hand side as you are heading for the ramp). There are four more picnic tables and another grille out behind the shelter... but I figure those are for the shelter renters. The water is still down and is still Dodge County PFA clear (i.e. green stain). The fish were way way active along the banks and I saw a guy miss a good five pounder fishing off the bank near the ramp.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 22, 2009)

If we get anymore rain like last night then I wont be able to cross any bridges that go over the ocmulgee to get there.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> So, is this gonna be run on "tournament rules", (the livewell & penalty suggestions), or is this gonna be what it started out to be, just a "meet & greet"?
> I ask, because my pool tournament don't start untill 4:00 Saturday, so there is a chance I may be there, with an empty back seat. ( unless ODR could still come)



Hey can you let me know asap if when you know for sure your ganna have an empty back seat  because I have been trying to participate in this but there hasnt really been any back seats( 2 people on the boat) available.  If you bring your wife thats cool but if you dont can I take that open seat?


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice pics tnhikr... thanks for the report.  Can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> What if I bring my Wife and we want to keep a few bass, bream, & perch, IF we get that lucky?
> Wasn't the original focus, to meet people?
> Then a "big fish" pot got started up,,, what's next?



 I think I know where you are coming from Lawnmowerman. The big fish pot was suggested in the spirit of competition and took off from there. The "Meet and Greet" part will no doubt happen after the weigh-in, during and after lunch. That is sorta why I suggested we start a little later than everyone else wants to... I do not know a single person I am gonna meet Saturday. Yet a bunch of strangers are gonna meet up, launch boats, team up, throw some money into a hat and disperse for four hours or so. All this is gonna happen in about twenty minutes. Sounds a tad chaotic to me.... but I will be there all the same. If the purpose was really to meet and greet I am not quite sure I understand the emphasis put on the big fish competition and/or the early start time.



> Nice pics tnhikr... thanks for the report. Can't wait for Saturday!



Bassyakwards,
 The lake looked much more 'stable' than I expected it to look. I think it is rising, but barely. Pretty much everywhere I looked around the bank there was activity. Depending on the weather my five pound estimate may have been low.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 22, 2009)

If I hang a five pounder from my kayak, I won't need no trolling motor.  LOL!


----------



## UXO (Sep 22, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> I think I know where you are coming from Lawnmowerman. The big fish pot was suggested in the spirit of competition and took off from there. The "Meet and Greet" part will no doubt happen after the weigh-in, during and after lunch. That is sorta why I suggested we start a little later than everyone else wants to... I do not know a single person I am gonna meet Saturday. Yet a bunch of strangers are gonna meet up, launch boats, team up, throw some money into a hat and disperse for four hours or so. All this is gonna happen in about twenty minutes. Sounds a tad chaotic to me.... but I will be there all the same. If the purpose was really to meet and greet I am not quite sure I understand the emphasis put on the big fish competition and/or the early start time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will admit, the big bass pot has gotten much more involved than I had originally thought it would.  I was thinking of just a few guys throwing some money in an envelope and seeing who caught the biggest bass.  Turns out there's a bit more to it than that, lol.  However, this certainly isn't stopping us from trying.  I think we've got a decent plan in place, and we'll make do if its lacking in any aspect.  

There is one thing I would like everybody to keep in mind, though.  This is our first time, hopefully of many, doing this so we're bound to have some hiccups along the way.  I guess that kind of makes this a test drive, so to speak.  Good, bad, or ugly we should be able to learn a lot from this and make the next one that much better.  If we choose to do the big bass pot in future events we should have a good idea of how to make it simpler and smoother flowing.  Same thing for the lunch/meet and greet portion.  I just don't want everybody to give up on me if this first one doesn't run perfectly.  As long as there are willing participants, there WILL be more events, so bear with me and let's make it through this first one and learn as much as we can.  

You're right about the morning probably being a bit chaotic.  But if it takes us longer to get everything set up and everybody on the water, then so be it.  And if anybody just can't wait for everybody else, then I guess we'll handle that somehow.  Again, it'll be information that we can carry on to the next one.  

All that being said, I'm really looking forward to Saturday and can't wait to meet everybody.  It looks like the weather should cooperate, so we should have a nice morning for fishing.


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 22, 2009)

UXO said:


> The 1 fish remark was just offer space in his livewell.  2 people fishing from one boat, they only need to bring in the biggest between the two of them.  Unless they're so close you both want them officially weighed, there's no reason to bring in a 4 lber and a 5 lber, as the 4 lber already lost.


----------



## UXO (Sep 23, 2009)

*Final details*

Alright boys and girls, we're just a few days away now and I hope everybody is getting as excited as I am!  I've finally hashed out most of the details for how I want this thing to go down, so pay attention!!!


Fishing times:   ???-Noon (Big Bass Participants scroll down)

I know some of us are early risers and want to be on the water right at the crack of dawn and others don't mind that extra little bit of sleep.  Whenever you get there and hit the water is completely your call.  Let's all meet back at the spot at noon, where after a quick weigh-in we'll fire up the grill and get our grub on while meeting all the new faces.  "The Spot" will be off to the right as you're pulling in, around the picnic tables and grills.  Just like the start time, there is no official depart time.  I know I plan on sticking around for a quite a while, so feel free to stay and shoot the breeze, head back out on the water with some new friends, or whatever else suits your fancy for as long as you like.  I know a lot has been said lately about this becoming more of a tournament than a meet and greet, but I can assure you 100% that my main intention is for everybody to have a good time meeting new people and making new friends around the common interest that we share.  If anything has problems I'd rather it be in the big bass pot, because worst case scenario I can refund everybody their $5 and act like it never happened, like it was just a morning of fishing.  The meet and greet is where I really want things to run smoothly, because that is what will bring us together again in the future.  

3 more things regarding the meet and greet:

1. If you've volunteered to bring something and for whatever reason can't do so, let me know ASAP.  I understand things happen, just let me know.

2. If you have lawn/camping style chairs, you may want to bring them.  Being a free fishing day there may be a thousand people on the banks when we break for lunch.  Be prepared, unless you don't mind standing for however long.  

3.  Those of you riding as a co-angler in someone else's boat, it'll be up to you and the boater to decide what time to show up.  It isn't my fault if you get left on the dock because you weren't there when you said you would be.


Big Bass Participants:

Be there by 6:30.  Either myself or someone else will be collecting money and taking names of everyone participating.  The money will stay locked up in a vehicle during the fishing time and will be retrieved just before weigh in.  We'll get all the boats in the water as soon as possible, and once they're all in then time will officially start.  If you're one of the first boats in, stay near the dock in plain sight of everybody, and don't even pick up a rod.  Do everything you can to expedite the launching process, as the quicker we're all in then the earlier we can get started.  Meet back at the dock at noon, with your weigh-in fish in the livewell.  If you don't have a livewell, let me know BEFORE we hit the water so that I can make provisions.  Be AT THE DOCK at noon (12pm).  No ifs, ands, or buts about it.  If you aren't there, then you just donated $5 to someone else, PERIOD.  Set an alarm on your cell phone, have a significant other call you a few minutes prior to, I don't care what you do, but be there at noon.  This isn't a big body of water so there really is no excuse at all to be late.  At that time we'll get the boats out and start the weigh in.  I believe we've got a couple of tourney bags to use for this, but if that changes I'll let everybody know.  Leave the fish in your (running) livewell until it's your turn to weigh.  We'll have a real quick meeting at the scale, then immediately start weighing fish.  If there are no volunteers to go first I'll just start going down the list of participants from the morning.  Quick picture will be taken with each angler/fish.  Scale will be zeroed between each fish, .25 lb (4 oz.) penalty for dead fish.  Fish will be released immediately after weigh-in/picture.  Weights will be recorded on sign up sheet next to each angler's name.  If, for whatever reason, a winner cannot be decided, everybody will be refunded their $5 and that will be that, again, no ifs, ands, or buts.  

I believe I've hit on everything, but it's been e very long day, so if there are any more questions please let me know.  I really look forward to meeting all of you and I can't wait until Saturday!


----------



## tonyf (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds great! Only thing I would like to bring up is if somebody does want to keep their catch then I do not have a problem with it. But the director (UXO) will have the final say. Now if someone can make this week stop dragging on.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 23, 2009)

Benito will you still be able to make it with all the flooding in your area?


----------



## kbswear (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice Marc! If anyone has a problem with what you have laid out..........then they are the ones that would balk about a free lunch lol...

I'm ready and looking forward to this event. Thanks for putting forth the effort.


----------



## Benito (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep, still coming from Atlanta......Looking forward to this event!

See y'all at 6:30am on Saturday.

BEN


----------



## UXO (Sep 23, 2009)

tonyf said:


> Sounds great! Only thing I would like to bring up is if somebody does want to keep their catch then I do not have a problem with it. But the director (UXO) will have the final say. Now if someone can make this week stop dragging on.



I'd have no problems with it either, so it will be left up to the angler to decide whether they want to keep it.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 23, 2009)

*Attn: FISHERMAN012,,!!!*

*Be on the dock at 6:30.* I'm coming,,

Only thing, you get the front seat, not the back. I'll be running the trolling motor from the back.
Just holler out for Jon Smith, or Lawnmowerman, 
Got a lil 14' jon with a single trolling motor on the back.

UXO, do I need to bring anything? I won't be staying for the cookout. Pool Tournament @ 4:00 in Macon.

NEED TO HEAR FROM YOU FISHERMAN012


----------



## UXO (Sep 23, 2009)

No, I believe we're all set for the cookout.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 23, 2009)

Bring the sunscreen, supposed to be 91 saturday.


----------



## UXO (Sep 23, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> Bring the sunscreen, supposed to be 91 saturday.




Weather.com is only saying 82.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 23, 2009)

I just wanted to give everyone a heads up. At the boat ramp there is a sign advertising another Tourney on the same day as ours if i read it right. It says "Catfish Tournament" and it also says boats only. So we will definately have some company on the water. Hopefully we'll all be fine as i'm sure the catfishers will be anchored in one place and for us we will be trolling. So we just all need to use proper ettiquite and hopefully no-one gets their panty's in a twist......as long as their not anchored at some of my new found favorite fishing holes


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 23, 2009)

"Catfish Tourney",,, "GON Tourney (of sorts)",,, "Free Fishing Day",,,

All we need now is a sign to read: "Loaded with fish, KEEP ALL YOU CATCH",,   lol


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 23, 2009)

*Fisherman012,,!!*



fisherman012 said:


> hey can you let me know asap if when you know for sure your ganna have an empty back seat  because i have been trying to participate in this but there hasnt really been any back seats( 2 people on the boat) available.  If you bring your wife thats cool but if you dont can i take that open seat?




see post #251,,!!


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 23, 2009)

I won't be participating in the tourney. So I'll probably roll in around 7:30.  I plan on fishing for a few hours then helping with the weigh in and the cooking.  And, for any of you that are curious about kayak fishing... I'll be happy to let you try out one of by boats.  Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 23, 2009)

thats a great idea bass. I think I may have to take you up on that offer.


----------



## UXO (Sep 23, 2009)

Edit: Just wanted to say hello.


----------



## jalawson (Sep 23, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> *Be on the dock at 6:30.* I'm coming,,
> 
> Only thing, you get the front seat, not the back. I'll be running the trolling motor from the back.
> Just holler out for Jon Smith, or Lawnmowerman,
> ...



You are a gentleman and a scholar Lawnmowerman.  I was concerned this young man wouldn't be going and had become a little dissappointed.  Fisherman012, make sure your dad comes with you!  I know he will be sleeping in the truck.  But I'm sure we'd all like to meet him and tell him what a good contributor you have been to the site.  I look forward to meeting you both.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 23, 2009)

FISHERMAN012 check your PM. I can give you a ride as well if your dad doesnt want to bring you down. I have another kid I may have to pick up on base as well.


----------



## thesilverking (Sep 23, 2009)

*hey*

will i find out sat. mourning who im riding with?


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks guys count me in for the tourney.  I will be there at 6:30.  My dad will be coming dewaholic thanks for the offer and dont take this the wrong way but my dad said hes gonna take me...He just doesnt know any of you guys.  Thanks for the offer though and thanks Jalawson.


----------



## UXO (Sep 23, 2009)

thesilverking said:


> will i find out sat. mourning who im riding with?



D'oh!  Don't take this the wrong way Joe but this has totally slipped my mind.  

Does anybody have room available for another angler?


----------



## tonyf (Sep 23, 2009)

UXO,
I was reviewing your post #166 about what is being brought and by who and do not see charcoal. I thought someone had said they would bring this? Also it was brought up about the grills being dirty so what about someone bringing some aluminum foil to lay on them?


----------



## UXO (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I thought someone had backed out, now I'm just waiting to make 100% sure they're in before I put them back up there.  Worst case scenario I'll pick up charcoal myself.  Aluminum foil is also on my list of things to bring, it just never made it to that post.  I really do appreciate your noticing that stuff though, if there's something else I'm forgetting please let me know!


----------



## tonyf (Sep 23, 2009)

UXO said:


> Well I thought someone had backed out, now I'm just waiting to make 100% sure they're in before I put them back up there.  Worst case scenario I'll pick up charcoal myself.  Aluminum foil is also on my list of things to bring, it just never made it to that post.  I really do appreciate your noticing that stuff though, if there's something else I'm forgetting please let me know!



Besides those items I think you have everything covered. Now hurry up Saturday and get here.


----------



## UXO (Sep 23, 2009)

tonyf said:


> Besides those items I think you have everything covered. Now hurry up Saturday and get here.



That's what I'm saying!


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 24, 2009)

UXO said:


> Well I thought someone had backed out, now I'm just waiting to make 100% sure they're in before I put them back up there.



 My fishing partner decided to go to work instead of fishing (go figure) so 'we' will not be taking part in the tourney part. But I will roll in Bassyakwards style, a little later, and help get ready for the weigh-in and cookout. I got my end (charcoal, extra grille, tin foil).


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 24, 2009)

jalawson said:


> You are a gentleman and a scholar Lawnmowerman.  I was concerned this young man wouldn't be going and had become a little dissappointed.  Fisherman012, make sure your dad comes with you!  I know he will be sleeping in the truck.  But I'm sure we'd all like to meet him and tell him what a good contributor you have been to the site.  I look forward to meeting you both.



Thanks Mr. Lawson. I've been called worse,,
Honestly, he's the main reason I'm coming. I didn't want him left out either. I have no kids, so it's kinda "special" to me. I remember being a youngun and trying to get to go fishing. If he wasn't gonna make it, I wasn't gonna come. I'm glad things worked out for all of us.


----------



## UXO (Sep 24, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> My fishing partner decided to go to work instead of fishing (go figure) so 'we' will not be taking part in the tourney part. But I will roll in Bassyakwards style, a little later, and help get ready for the weigh-in and cookout. I got my end (charcoal, extra grille, tin foil).



Thanks again for doing this.  Just let me know what time you'll be there.


----------



## Benito (Sep 24, 2009)

Very nice of you, Lawnmower man. I'm sure he greatly appreciates it.

Looking forward to meeting everyone!

BEN


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 24, 2009)

*Dodge Co.*

Who are you fishing with Ben?


----------



## UXO (Sep 24, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken he's fishing with jalawson.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks lawnmower man this means alot


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 24, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> Thanks lawnmower man this means alot



No problem at all, my new little friend,,,
as long as you catch a 7#'er,,,


----------



## UXO (Sep 24, 2009)

thesilverking said:


> will i find out sat. mourning who im riding with?



Do you have a ride lined up to get down there?


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 24, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> No problem at all, my new little friend,,,
> as long as you catch a 7#'er,,,



Oh man that would be amazing.  That would be well over my pb of 4 lbs.  I hope I can catch some quality fish


----------



## Benito (Sep 24, 2009)

Lawnmower Man - 

Yes, fishing with JaLawson. Seems like a great guy, but I'm concerned that he may have peaked too early last weekend (see his post about the Big Mama he caught last Friday!) 

Hoping she was just an "appetizer" to the main course one of us will catch on Saturday.

Man, I can't wait for Saturday to come. Despite having to wake up at 3:30am for my 2.5 hour drive from Atlanta, it will be tough to get any sleep.

And, as luck would have it, I had a business meeting today about a mile from Bass Pro Shops. Somehow, as I was driving home, my steering wheel suddenly turned towards the big sign, and 30 minutes later I was walking out with just a few new "toys".....

See y'all on Saturday.

BEN


----------



## TJBassin (Sep 24, 2009)

Way to go Lawnmower. Hope yall fill the boat. Good Luck.


----------



## thesilverking (Sep 24, 2009)

UXO said:


> Do you have a ride lined up to get down there?



Yes, ride is lined up. Now just need to find a boat to fish on.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 24, 2009)

I may get my cousins jon boat and if I do then you can ride with me insted of me riding 3 deep in the boat that UXO will have. We will see though. As of right now I dont know if he will be using it or not.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 24, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> I may get my cousins jon boat and if I do then you can ride with me insted of me riding 3 deep in the boat that UXO will have. We will see though. As of right now I dont know if he will be using it or not.



Is Marc getting a boat from the base??


----------



## thesilverking (Sep 24, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> I may get my cousins jon boat and if I do then you can ride with me insted of me riding 3 deep in the boat that UXO will have. We will see though. As of right now I dont know if he will be using it or not.


oh okay. even better.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 24, 2009)

Of course if some has a seat then please let us know or if someone may have a big enough boat and wouldnt mind 3 deep just in case I cant get the boat for silverking, it would be appreciated even though he is a "late entry" lol, just messin.


----------



## UXO (Sep 24, 2009)

kbswear said:


> Is Marc getting a boat from the base??



No, my buddy Bobby will be there on Saturday and he's bringing a boat.  I thought about renting one from base, but I'd either have to keep it for 2 days or leave the cookout early to get it back to base in time.  Would've ended up costing me about $100 for the 2 days, so I didn't go that route.


----------



## jburch2005 (Sep 25, 2009)

UXO said:


> No, my buddy Bobby will be there on Saturday and he's bringing a boat.  I thought about renting one from base, but I'd either have to keep it for 2 days or leave the cookout early to get it back to base in time.  Would've ended up costing me about $100 for the 2 days, so I didn't go that route.



Bobby said he'd only charge you $50.


----------



## UXO (Sep 25, 2009)

jburch2005 said:


> Bobby said he'd only charge you $50.



Some friend...


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 25, 2009)

Is it saturday yet? Man its going slow.


----------



## thesilverking (Sep 25, 2009)

oh man yah it is. thats what got me through class today. Now i just hope i get on a boat.


----------



## UXO (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll get you on a boat man.  If it comes down to it I'll just give you my seat.  I'll have enough to worry about back on land to keep me busy anyways.


----------



## UXO (Sep 25, 2009)

If anybody has a spare PFD they can bring, please give me a call and let me know.  I've got 1 PFD and one throwable device, I just need one more PFD.  If someone has one, please shoot me a PM or give me a call at 478-258-7655.  Thanks, see you all in the morning.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 25, 2009)

Man, I hope it don't storm... or I'll be eatin hotdogs every night for the next month... LOL!  I'm all packed and ready go.  Yaks are strapped down.  Got homemade Salsa chilln' in the fridge.  Y'all are gonna love it... hurry up Saturday!  Marc...  I'll bring a couple of extra PFD's.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 25, 2009)

See you guys in a few hours..........i just got home. I went to the lake for a few and then dropped by my buddy Jburch's house for supper. His wife sho can cook........i gotta get me one of them lol...


----------



## UXO (Sep 26, 2009)

So, did anybody else NOT sleep last night?


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 26, 2009)

A big thanks goes out to UXO for putting on a an awesome event!!! I had a blast and I am looking forward to the next one.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 26, 2009)

Great pics man! Yes, UXO did an awesome job and your contributions were greatly appreciated as well.

It was a joy meeting everyone who attended. Male bonding at its finest. Everyone was great and a joy to meet. Couldnt ask for a finer group of fella's to spend time fishing and eating with. Cant wait for the next one.


Guys..........next time it'll be by invite only!!!!! AGREED????

They know what i'm talking about.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 26, 2009)

kbswear said:


> Couldnt ask for a finer group of fella's to spend time fishing and eating with. Cant wait for the next one.



 Fine group indeed. It was a pleasure meeting all of you. Next stop... Ocmulgee???


----------



## jalawson (Sep 26, 2009)

Agreed Keith.  "Invite only" would be best.  In fact, I was hoping since the winner "forgot" the trophy, we could give it to Benito.  He drove the farthest, and he had the second biggest fish. Just a suggestion.  The winner did get to walk away with the pot.

Keith is also right about meeting everyone.  Ron did a jam up job on the grill, Marc did a great job organizing the event, Dean had a professional looking banner made; it was just great with everyone participating.  Some real male bonding going on.  I had a great time!


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 26, 2009)

jalawson said:


> In fact, I was hoping since the winner "forgot" the trophy, we could give it to Benito.  He drove the farthest, and he had the second biggest fish. Just a suggestion.



 I second that. Benito is obviously a good fisherman... and since the trophy is 'floating', it makes him required to attend the next one!!


----------



## UXO (Sep 26, 2009)

Definitely invite only next time.  I feel pretty bad about that deal, especially for Ben.  That one is completely on me, but you can bet your behinds I won't be making that mistake again.  

Other than that, and the tough fishing, I couldn't be happier with how today went.  We had a good turnout with an awesome group of guys, and I can't wait until the next one.  

Joe and "Salsa Ron"- Awesome job on the grills, thanks a bunch for taking that on.  Can't wait for some more of that salsa, and I WILL be taking a kayak out for a spin next time!

Burch- Thanks again for offering the use of your boat.  As it turns out I really could have used some driving lessons with it, but I didn't wreck it so it couldn't of been too bad!

Dean- Thanks for everything you did.  A ton of the event's success can be attributed to you and your willingness to help.  From the banner and trophy to your snapping pics like a madman while everybody else was fishing, none of it went unnoticed, and all of it was greatly appreciated.

And a huge thanks to everybody who showed up and helped to make this thing work out, it truly was a team effort.  I just threw the idea out there and got some names together, it was everybody coming through that really made it what it was.  

As far as the next one goes, I'm thinking Ocmulgee.  We'll get working on some details here pretty soon.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 26, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> Fine group indeed. It was a pleasure meeting all of you. Next stop... Ocmulgee???



You'll hear no argument out of me. I cant wait for the water to cool down............the Fall bite will be on!


----------



## jalawson (Sep 26, 2009)

kbswear said:


> You'll hear no argument out of me. I cant wait for the water to cool down............the Fall bite will be on!



x2


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 26, 2009)

What went wrong with benito?  And how will the invite only thing work


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2009)

Congrats Guys....I'm envious of what you all pulled off.

I hope everything went well....."Invite Only", hmmmm....I'll just read between the lines.

Great pics....out of curiosity....what was BIG Fish?


----------



## jalawson (Sep 26, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> What went wrong with benito?  And how will the invite only thing work



Nothing happened to Benito.  He had the second biggest fish.  He also drove the farthest to get there.  By the way, I really enjoyed meeting you and your father.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 26, 2009)

UXO said:


> Joe and "Salsa Ron"- Awesome job on the grills, thanks a bunch for taking that on.  Can't wait for some more of that salsa



 What awesome salsa!! (please PM the recipe) And kudo's to the cooks!!

 I set the pictures in a slide show, to the music of _Red Neck Yacht Club_... and it is awesome. (Unfortunately I will have to pay a fee to make it available to everyone.)

 When Benito shows up I will get his address and get him the trophy. A well deserved trophy. 
I sure had a great time fellas, lets do it again real soon.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 26, 2009)

Jeff C. said:


> Great pics....out of curiosity....what was BIG Fish?



 The largest fish weighed in on the scales was just shy of three pounds. Not a big fish outing, but that will certainly change next time!!!


----------



## jalawson (Sep 26, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> The largest fish weighed in on the scales was just shy of three pounds. Not a big fish outing, but that will certainly change next time!!!



I was there too Jeff.  But I apparently wasn't in any of the pictures.  tnhikr apparently doesn't find me photogenic enough.  Although, he might have forgotten his wide angle lens.

I guess it would've helped if I had actually caught a fish also!


----------



## jalawson (Sep 26, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> What awesome salsa!! (please PM the recipe) And kudo's to the cooks!!
> 
> I set the pictures in a slide show, to the music of _Red Neck Yacht Club_... and it is awesome. (Unfortunately I will have to pay a fee to make it available to everyone.)
> 
> ...



Excellent on the trophy.  And in all seriousness, thanks again for all you did!


----------



## jalawson (Sep 26, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> What went wrong with benito?  And how will the invite only thing work



Sorry, I didn't mean to leave this out: the invite only thing, I think, will be limited to GON members only.  I don't think the guy that won has anything to do with GON.  He joined our tournament after no one atteneded his.


----------



## UXO (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah that's pretty much what happened.  He was putting on a catfish tourney that apparently nobody showed up for.  

It will only be for GON members in the future.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 26, 2009)

jalawson said:


> I was there too Jeff.  But I apparently wasn't in any of the pictures.  tnhikr apparently doesn't find me photogenic enough.  Although, he might have forgotten his wide angle lens.
> 
> I guess it would've helped if I had actually caught a fish also!



 Oh I got you in a couple of pictures... but I am an amateur photographer, not professional. I take a lot of pictures because I know I am gonna screw up a few... OK, more than a few!! I will do better next time in capturing everyone (in a decent shot). Heck, I got some great pictures of folks not even in our event (two brim fishing teams and a bass fisherman or two). I even shot a Gator and two Otters, which normally do not cooperate all that well... how did I miss you??!!


----------



## jalawson (Sep 26, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> Oh I got you in a couple of pictures... but I am an amateur photographer, not professional. I take a lot of pictures because I know I am gonna screw up a few... OK, more than a few!! I will do better next time in capturing everyone (in a decent shot). Heck, I got some great pictures of folks not even in our event (two brim fishing teams and a bass fisherman or two). I even shot a Gator and two Otters, which normally do not cooperate all that well... how did I miss you??!!



I'm not sure.  I'm hard to miss.  I can only say that it was a critical error in judgment.  You see, the premise of your response is incorrect.  It assumes that you can take a bad picture of me even though you're an amatuer.  I can assure you sir, whether it is an action shot of me climbing in a tree to rescue an anhinga or simply pulling my kids trampoline down my driveway with my boat, there is no way you can take a bad picture of me.

Seriously.  The pictures you did post look professional.  My wife does alot of photography too.  I was trying to get some shots of Benito, but my camera wasn't cooperating.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 26, 2009)

OK, I looked through the 287 pictures I took and here is one of you and Benito.


----------



## jalawson (Sep 26, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> OK, I looked through the 287 pictures I took and here is one of you and Benito.



UMMMM.... O.K.  I stand corrected.  You can take a bad picture of me.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 26, 2009)

jalawson said:


> UMMMM.... O.K.  I stand corrected.  You can take a bad picture of me.


 Got to admit, that's a pretty good shot of Benito, though.


----------



## jalawson (Sep 26, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> Got to admit, that's a pretty good shot of Benito, though.



Yeah it is!


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 26, 2009)

So.... who's going to pre-fish Ocmulgee tomorrow?


----------



## kbswear (Sep 26, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> So.... who's going to pre-fish Ocmulgee tomorrow?



Not me, i'm taking some time off.........till Monday


----------



## thesilverking (Sep 26, 2009)

man i just woke up from a nice long nap.. It was so great meeting everyone. Definitely look forward to the next one.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 26, 2009)

pop pop jones said:


> come on guys, who won big fish



 In our group, Benito won big fish. He gets the trophy. We kinda/probably/sorta got scammed by a local for the pot. In hindsight I should have seen that coming. Lesson learned.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 26, 2009)

thesilverking said:


> man i just woke up from a nice long nap.. It was so great meeting everyone. Definitely look forward to the next one.



 Great job on the grille!!


----------



## jalawson (Sep 26, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> In our group, Benito won big fish. He gets the trophy. We kinda/probably/sorta got scammed by a local for the pot. In hindsight I should have seen that coming. Lesson learned.



No sweat though.  It certainly doesn't overshadow the fact that we all got to meet and had a great time.


----------



## pop pop jones (Sep 26, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> In our group, Benito won big fish. He gets the trophy. We kinda/probably/sorta got scammed by a local for the pot. In hindsight I should have seen that coming. Lesson learned.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 26, 2009)

jalawson said:


> Nothing happened to Benito.  He had the second biggest fish.  He also drove the farthest to get there.  By the way, I really enjoyed meeting you and your father.



He enjoyed it too.  We wish we coulda stayed for the cookout but we had to go but thanks guys for putting this together and thanks lawnmower man for taking me out there.  I just might have to get me some of those red shad worms haha.

Cant wait to do it again.  Im not good with names but who was it in the newer aluminum black triton?


----------



## Benito (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey Folks-

First, thanks to Marc for a GREAT event! I had an absolute blast, worth every minute of the drive. Also, thanks to JaLawson for letting me tag along today on his boat - great time with a great guy.

Also, thanks to everyone else for the food, cooking, great photos, etc. - really made this Atlanta guy feel welcome in Mid-Georgia. 

Lastly, no worries at all about the Big Fish deal - totally understand the situation Marc was put into, don't sweat it.....If y'all think the trophy should go to a GON member, I'm certainly not going to snub my nose at it - I'll send my address.....And, this will help ensure that I attend the next one to defend it!

Thanks again to everyone, can't wait for the next one. There's not many things worth getting up at 3am for, but today was worth every minute/mile.

BEN


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 26, 2009)

I also wanted to say...when I got home I had to get some revenge so I rode my bike down to this mans pond down the street.  I ended up catchin six total in about 1 hour and 45 minutes.  Just wanted to make sure I still knew how to catch one lol.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 26, 2009)

*Dodge Co. PFA*

Had a blast and finally put a few faces with names.GREAT group of guys got together and had a really good time. 
Here's a few pics I took after everyone was out of their boat. I didn't have time to take any pictures on the water, as Andrew & I were too busy catching (9) perch, (4) bass, and (1) bream. Only (1) of the bass was 14" long, and I mean I had to stomp on her to get 14". Gave them all to my Mother and she was just tickled as could be. 
I'd like to think I have a new fishing partner with Andrew. He's a very well mannered young man who knows how to fish and is a pleasure to be around. The fish just weren't co-operating today. 
Andrew & I are surely ready to go again, after I do a little maintenance on my trolling motor.
All in all, a very blessed day!


----------



## jburch2005 (Sep 26, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> Im not good with names but who was it in the newer aluminum black triton?




That would be me.  (Jonathon)


----------



## jburch2005 (Sep 26, 2009)

And by the way, I enjoyed it and it was a pleasure meeting all of you.  We need to definitely get together again real soon.


----------



## UXO (Sep 27, 2009)

thesilverking said:


> man i just woke up from a nice long nap.. It was so great meeting everyone. Definitely look forward to the next one.



Here it is midnight and I just woke up from mine!  I still don't think I'll have a problem falling back asleep though.


----------



## tonyf (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't know what I can add. It was a great time meeting everyone. Thanks to UXO for all of his effort in putting this together, to tnhikr44 for all of the pics and the weigh station (great idea), and to the cooks for a job well done.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks again to Marc for coming up with the idea of a get together.  And to Dean for all you did... I had a great time.  Nice to meet everyone... hope we can do it again real soon.  




























Can't wait til the next one...


----------



## Cletus T. (Sep 27, 2009)

WOW.....that looks like one awesome time.  Excellent pictures BTW.  Some of those shots should go in a calendar. There's nothing better than a group of anglers getting together and making some memories.  I wish I could have joined you but maybe on the next one.

Thanks for sharing......that just made my day!


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 27, 2009)

Sounds like everyone had a good time,congrats on the whole deal and nice pictures everyone.....why exactly was the trophy floating?J/K  That is funny though,Yall got hustled at a big bass tourney by a  catfisherman.....


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 27, 2009)

I searched through the pictures I took and was able to 'tweak' a few more and make them presentable. In defense of myself it was hard to hold a fishing pole in one hand and the camera in another... take a cast... take a picture... reel in a bit... correct the trolling motor... take another picture... repeat.



















































And here is one for the lesson learned. The pot winning fish banginghe)


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks lawnmower man for the complements.  Id like to go fishing again.


----------



## jalawson (Sep 27, 2009)

Terrific pictures Dean.  Looks like the catfisherman has joined the GON site.  Honestly, he might be making a concerted effort to be gracious about thumping us at our own event.  Again, I think he deserves the money, but Benito should get the trophy.  Maybe the catfisherman can redeem himself at the next event on a lake he's not so familiar with.

And I feel your frustration over losing to someone that just walked up, but hey, I know most, if not all of you guys are terrific fishermen.  And he did beat all of us.  

I learned a lesson at my first tournament (and counting Dodge, that means two tournaments) and it is a no-brainer:  the people that fish the lake more have a distinct advantage.  This lesson was just reiterated to me yesterday.  

At my first tournament, I tried to fish a lake I had NEVER fished, and came in dead last.  Everyone else had fished the lake multiple times.

I only fished Dodge once before.  The catfisherman apparently fishes it often, so there is no doubt he had an advantage on us.  But Benito is probably the only one of us who had never fished this lake at all.  It makes his fish all that more impressive.  Regardless of the fact that the catfisherman fishes that lake ALL THE TIME, I still have to give him cudos on the big fish.  And he seems to be making a concerted effort to be gracious about his victory.  In other words, I am still sticking to my original thought that the catfisherman earned the pot, but Benito should get the trophy (for whatever that is worth).  We all know that SOMEONE is going to have the advantage of experience on any lake we choose to have an event.  Next time, we just need to limit the pot to folks that contribute to the grill out.  

I also have to say, I felt my contribution of potato chips paled in comparison to Ron sweating over the grill, Deans sign and photos, Marcs steadfast devotion to making this thing happen, everyone who provided a boat and on and on...

But I, for one, will welcome the catfisherman.  And I will gladly fish with Benito anytime.

I think what we need to do is get the North Georgia boys (Chis S, Money Man, Cletus T, Jeff C and others) against the guys that went Dodge County folks.  There won't be a neutral site, but Ocmulgee sounds good to me.  What say, Georgia Yanks?


----------



## Cletus T. (Sep 27, 2009)

Well first off.....I ain't no Yank.....and second....you name the place and time and we will be there!

And I'll be there with my shirt off and bow-tie and a swimbait rod in my right hand and a fluke rod in the other!

Let's do it!!!!!


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cletus T. said:


> Well first off.....I ain't no Yank.....and second....you name the place and time and we will be there!
> 
> And I'll be there with my shirt off and bow-tie and a swimbait rod in my right hand and a fluke rod in the other!
> 
> Let's do it!!!!!



Ooh sexy lol jkjk


----------



## tonyf (Sep 27, 2009)

jalawson said:


> I also have to say, I felt my contribution of potato chips paled in comparison to Ron sweating over the grill, Deans sign and photos, Marcs steadfast devotion to making this thing happen, everyone who provided a boat and on and on...



Well said. I don't think my contribution stood up to what others contributed.....but I am glad that everyone (except one) was able to contribute to help make for a great event.


----------



## tonyf (Sep 27, 2009)

UXO....what weekend is off limits for you? Deer season opens Oct. 17 so the deer hunters will not make it out on this day.

Lets get to work on planning the next one!


----------



## UXO (Sep 27, 2009)

jalawson said:


> Terrific pictures Dean.  Looks like the catfisherman has joined the GON site.  Honestly, he might be making a concerted effort to be gracious about thumping us at our own event.  Again, I think he deserves the money, but Benito should get the trophy.  Maybe the catfisherman can redeem himself at the next event on a lake he's not so familiar with.
> 
> And I feel your frustration over losing to someone that just walked up, but hey, I know most, if not all of you guys are terrific fishermen.  And he did beat all of us.
> 
> ...



I'll never try to take anything away from the catfisherman for catching the big fish.  He beat us all, straight up, no questions asked.  What had me kicking myself in the butt over it was that the money SHOULD have stayed amongst our group that was there, since it was our show.  That's what I didn't take into consideration when I signed those boys up, was the true consequences of them winning it.  Again, I'm not sore about getting beat or anything like that.  They earned the money, so they deserved it.

Also, I hope the gentleman that won does join if he hasn't already.  He obviously knows something about at least one body of water around here, so we all may be able to learn from him.  And if he sees this I hope he knows that there's no hard feelings, despite what has been said.  

I'm definitely hoping we get some more people from around the state to show up for the next one.  As well as this first one went, I'm hoping a lot more people are wishing they could've/would've been there and are hoping to come to the next one.


----------



## -Joe- (Sep 27, 2009)

I have been following this for the last 300 post or so and sounds like ya'll had a great time. I  now wish I would have inquired about joining in on the fun myself. 
So......When is the next one and how does one get an invite? Maybe a case of ribs for the grill????

-Joe-


----------



## UXO (Sep 27, 2009)

tonyf said:


> UXO....what weekend is off limits for you? Deer season opens Oct. 17 so the deer hunters will not make it out on this day.
> 
> Lets get to work on planning the next one!



Well, I'll be out of town the weekend of Oct. 24th.  The weekend of the 17th is only a few weeks away, but I'll be more than happy to start lining things up if everybody will be ready for another one that soon.


----------



## UXO (Sep 27, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> I have been following this for the last 300 post or so and sounds like ya'll had a great time. I  now wish I would have inquired about joining in on the fun myself.
> So......When is the next one and how does one get an invite? Maybe a case of ribs for the grill????
> 
> -Joe-



Open invite man, nothing formal about it.  And although a case of ribs wouldn't be deemed necessary, it certainly wouldn't be unwelcomed!  

There will be a new thread some time soon for the next one, just keep an eye out!


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 27, 2009)

tonyf said:


> Well said. I don't think my contribution stood up to what others contributed.....but I am glad that everyone (except one) was able to contribute to help make for a great event.



If you are talking about me I didnt bring anything because this time I didnt stay for the cookout.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 27, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> If you are talking about me I didnt bring anything because this time I didnt stay for the cookout.



No sir, he was not talking about you.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 27, 2009)

UXO said:


> Well, I'll be out of town the weekend of Oct. 24th.  The weekend of the 17th is only a few weeks away, but I'll be more than happy to start lining things up if everybody will be ready for another one that soon.



Ummmmmmmm...it'll be a stretch but i think i could make the 17th.

You know i'm always up for fishing so whenever it is convient for most then we'll do it.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 27, 2009)

please not the 17th like said already thats opening day.


----------



## UXO (Sep 27, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> please not the 17th like said already thats opening day.



I know this is going to be a touchy subject, as it being opening day is kind of a double edged sword.  On one hand, any body of water will have significantly less traffic than normal.  On the other hand, we may lose a couple participants.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 27, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> please not the 17th like said already thats opening day.



If we do it on that day and you cant make it i'm sure we'll have others you can attend.

These events are for fishing and if your a hunter you'll just have to compromise as i'm sure the scheldules will conflict with each other at times.


----------



## Benito (Sep 27, 2009)

Love the idea of an even bigger get together with some of the other "Northern" folks - the more the merrier. 

For me the 17th wouldn't work, and think realistically it would be a bit too soon for many folks, but just my 2 cents. For a group as big as we're talking, might be better to plan something out a couple of months away, just my thoughts.

Having said that, I'm wishing I was fishing right now, and it's only been 24 hours!

Thanks again to Marc and everyone else that contributed - it was a GREAT event!

-Ben (AKA "The kind-of, sort-of, getting it by default, but very proud and humbled Middle Georgia Bash Trophy Winner"....)


----------



## thesilverking (Sep 27, 2009)

i think the 17th would be a great time. Putting it out a couple month should be out of the equation cause i know most of us want it soon. Yah we will be missing some but with the new popularity i think we will get more people to make up for those. Also the 17th of october will be great fishing and great weather.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 27, 2009)

kbswear said:


> If we do it on that day and you cant make it i'm sure we'll have others you can attend.
> 
> These events are for fishing and if your a hunter you'll just have to compromise as i'm sure the scheldules will conflict with each other at times.



Im willing to miss any other weekend but really i mean come on the first weekend is huge.  Just please any other weekend.  Plus if benito cant go he cant defend his trophy anyways.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd suggest ANY OTHER day than opening of deer season, and I'm not a hunter. (just don't think that'd be "right")
I'd also like to suggest Varner for the next one,,,

BTW fisherman012, now I think we should've weigh'd our fish,,,,,,,


----------



## tonyf (Sep 27, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> I'd suggest ANY OTHER day than opening of deer season, and I'm not a hunter. (just don't think that'd be "right")
> I'd also like to suggest Varner for the next one,,,
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 27, 2009)

Didn't realize it was for "Middle Georgia". 
Someone mention'd a lake so the "Yanks" could participate, so I mention'd Varner.
Having thought about it, Varner would lose the "big boat" guys, as it's electric only. Soooo, Lanier, Jackson, etc......???
Ooooh wait,, wasn't there a thread a little while back about having a get together at Charlie Elliott?,,
You can put in big boats there and it's not too far for the Yanks to come down to,,,


----------



## jalawson (Sep 27, 2009)

Benito said:


> Love the idea of an even bigger get together with some of the other "Northern" folks - the more the merrier.
> 
> For me the 17th wouldn't work, and think realistically it would be a bit too soon for many folks, but just my 2 cents. For a group as big as we're talking, might be better to plan something out a couple of months away, just my thoughts.
> 
> ...



I don't know if we can fit all that on the trophy Ben!


----------



## jalawson (Sep 27, 2009)

UXO said:


> I'll never try to take anything away from the catfisherman for catching the big fish.  He beat us all, straight up, no questions asked.  What had me kicking myself in the butt over it was that the money SHOULD have stayed amongst our group that was there, since it was our show.  That's what I didn't take into consideration when I signed those boys up, was the true consequences of them winning it.  Again, I'm not sore about getting beat or anything like that.  They earned the money, so they deserved it.
> 
> Also, I hope the gentleman that won does join if he hasn't already.  He obviously knows something about at least one body of water around here, so we all may be able to learn from him.  And if he sees this I hope he knows that there's no hard feelings, despite what has been said.
> 
> I'm definitely hoping we get some more people from around the state to show up for the next one.  As well as this first one went, I'm hoping a lot more people are wishing they could've/would've been there and are hoping to come to the next one.



Well communicated!


----------



## jalawson (Sep 27, 2009)

Cletus T. said:


> Well first off.....I ain't no Yank.....and second....you name the place and time and we will be there!
> 
> And I'll be there with my shirt off and bow-tie and a swimbait rod in my right hand and a fluke rod in the other!
> 
> Let's do it!!!!!



So will I...  Except I won't have my shirt off!!!....And I won't have a bowtie..... and, and, and......I won't have a fluke rod or a swimbait rod.... But I'll be there!!!!

LET's DO THIS THING!!!!


----------



## kbswear (Sep 27, 2009)

OCMULGEE...............i'm just sayin...........


----------



## TJBassin (Sep 27, 2009)

Sounds like you guys had a good time. Thats what fishing is all about. I think I will try to make yalls next one. Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## jalawson (Sep 27, 2009)

kbswear said:


> OCMULGEE...............i'm just sayin...........



x2


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 27, 2009)

Is Ocmulgee still C&R only?


----------



## UXO (Sep 27, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Is Ocmulgee still C&R only?



Yep


----------



## jalawson (Sep 27, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Is Ocmulgee still C&R only?



Yes, it is.  What we were talking about doing is having the fish weighed, measured, and photographed on digital scales.  Since you would have a competitor on the boat with you, and we would be operating, in part, on the honor system, I think we would be O.K.  It's the yanks I'm worried about


----------



## jalawson (Sep 27, 2009)

Actually, Lawnmowerman made me think of something.  We could have competing individuals on each boat.  I realize we are all competing, but we could have one northern guy on a boat with a southern guy.  We would have to identify the teams first.  Maybe have individual awards as well as team awards.  Individual big fish award.  Team overall weight award (top five vs. top five for each team).  The teams could be divided by region.  (south, middle, north)  We would just have to make sure that each boat didn't have members from the same region. What do you think?


----------



## -Joe- (Sep 27, 2009)

Does their C & R mean it has to be released immediately or can it be livewelled untill the end of the day?

-Joe-


----------



## jalawson (Sep 27, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> Does their C & R mean it has to be released immediately or can it be livewelled untill the end of the day?
> 
> -Joe-



From what I understand, Joe, you can weigh it, measure it, photograph it, and then release it.  But you better not put it in your livewell.


----------



## UXO (Sep 27, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> Does their C & R mean it has to be released immediately or can it be livewelled untill the end of the day?
> 
> -Joe-



I'm pretty sure that you can't even put anything in your livewell.


----------



## tonyf (Sep 27, 2009)

jalawson said:


> Actually, Lawnmowerman made me think of something.  We could have competing individuals on each boat.  I realize we are all competing, but we could have one northern guy on a boat with a southern guy.  We would have to identify the teams first.  Maybe have individual awards as well as team awards.  Individual big fish award.  Team overall weight award (top five vs. top five for each team).  The teams could be divided by region.  (south, middle, north)  We would just have to make sure that each boat didn't have members from the same region. What do you think?



I am sure everyone will have an opinion on this but I prefer to have someone in my boat that I know. I have have people in my boats that treated it like ...... well lets just say not how I would treat someones property. And I have been "hooked" so I am a little "picky" on who I let onboard now.

About the livwell issue......I spoke to the lake Manager and fish can NOT be placed in your livewell.....AT ALL for any reason.


----------



## UXO (Sep 27, 2009)

jalawson said:


> Actually, Lawnmowerman made me think of something.  We could have competing individuals on each boat.  I realize we are all competing, but we could have one northern guy on a boat with a southern guy.  We would have to identify the teams first.  Maybe have individual awards as well as team awards.  Individual big fish award.  Team overall weight award (top five vs. top five for each team).  The teams could be divided by region.  (south, middle, north)  We would just have to make sure that each boat didn't have members from the same region. What do you think?



I kind of like that idea, however I think that's a bit complicated and will take a LOT of planning in advance so that we could get in on the calendar for everybody.  We'd have to get a bunch of commitments from them boys up north to line the teams up and all that.  If there's interest in doing something like that, I'd be glad to set up the get together portion, but the tourney portion would be on someone else.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Someone mention'd a lake so the "Yanks" could participate,
> Ooooh wait,, wasn't there a thread a little while back about having a get together at Charlie Elliott?,,
> You can put in big boats there and it's not too far for the Yanks to come down to,,,




Yep...I saw right away no one was going to be in agreement on that one....and actually, I think the way you guys went about this one was more realistic than what I had in mind awhile back.

But, this is now the perfect oppurtunity to expand on what you fellas just did and just grow it as necessary....ultimately resulting in a GON event along the scale of The Meet and Greet idea.

Way to go guys....I appreciate all of your determination and collaboration to Get 'er Done. I also followed this thread throughout it's entirety and I would personally like to give all of you a round of APPLAUSE.

Don't know if I would be able to make the next one or not, but I would be honored to be a part of it if possible

I threw some smilie's in there for ya JA


----------



## kbswear (Sep 27, 2009)

tonyf said:


> I am sure everyone will have an opinion on this but I prefer to have someone in my boat that I know. I have have people in my boats that treated it like ...... well lets just say not how I would treat someones property. And I have been "hooked" so I am a little "picky" on who I let onboard now.



I'm on the same page as Tony regarding this subject.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 27, 2009)

Well for the most part it was just for us "Middle Georgia" guys to get together without too much driving. I did mention to UXO today on the phone that we would see about putting together a list maybe this week of "places to meet" so that everyone would know what lake comes next and so forth. Then all we would have to do is plan for a date for each as they come up. I also mentioned maybe throwing in a "northern" lake just for the yanks and to kinda mix things up. Though, dont take this the wrong way Benito because it was great that you came down from the ATL but it would be alittle different if you had 20+ people trying to get up 3 hours early to try to be at the ramps as a northern place by daylight.

Also, most folks wont be able to make it to "all" events no matter what day it is planned on. This last one was planned about a month to two months out and I feel we had alittle poor showing for that one. Do we need to set them up 5-6 months out so that we could have eveyone put it on a calendar so they wont miss it? 

I would like to thank lawnmowerman for showing even though he had another engagement the same day.


----------



## jburch2005 (Sep 28, 2009)

kbswear said:


> I'm on the same page as Tony regarding this subject.



I would have to agree with these two.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 28, 2009)

I dont think they need to be planned that much in advance. 1 to 2 months is tops to me.  Like you said tho if you and UXO got together yall could make a list of lakes and dates.  Set them about a month or so apart and Post them up so everyone sees the meet for the nxt few months.   Just a good suggestion.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 28, 2009)

yea thats what the plan is fisherman we just need time to look around and look at driving distances, dates and area size of the lakes.


----------



## head17holt (Sep 28, 2009)

great picture let the family see them my little love the gater


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 6, 2009)

jalawson said:


> Actually, Lawnmowerman made me think of something.  We could have competing individuals on each boat.  I realize we are all competing, but we could have one northern guy on a boat with a southern guy.  We would have to identify the teams first.  Maybe have individual awards as well as team awards.  Individual big fish award.  Team overall weight award (top five vs. top five for each team).  The teams could be divided by region.  (south, middle, north)  We would just have to make sure that each boat didn't have members from the same region. What do you think?



OK, forget all about the South vs. North thing and let me ask this.
Is this going to be a (5) fish limit or weigh in (1) like we did at Dodge Co.? (not that (5) will be caught) 
How many are we going to weigh in? It being C&R only, I'd vote for the single largest bass.


----------



## 61BelAir (Aug 10, 2016)

Sorry for reviving an old thread, but I just ran across this today and am new here.   

Did ya'll ever get together any other times?    My wife and I would love to meet and fish with the group sometime.


----------

